# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Home Automation με ESP8266 και Tasmota

## evzone

Ανοίγω το θέμα αυτό για να μοιραστούμε εμπειρίες και ιδέες για αυτοματισμό κατοικίας με χρήση του μικροελεγκτή ESP8266 και firmware Tasmota. Οι δυνατότητες είναι άπειρες καθώς το firmware Tasmota βασίζεται στο πρωτόκολλο επικοινωνίας MQTT και υποστηρίζει πλατφόρμες αυτοματισμού όπως Node-RED, Home Assistant, OpenHAB και πολλές άλλες.

Το firmware Tasmota είναι ανοιχτού κώδικα, βασίζεται στη πλατφόρμα προγραμματισμού Arduino και χρησιμοποιεί τους μικροελεγκτές ESP8266 που υποστηρίζουν WiFi.
Αναπτύσσεται κυρίως από τον Theo Arends αλλά και άλλους προγραμματιστές και το αποθετήριο βρίσκεται στο παρακάτω σύνδεσμο:
https://github.com/arendst/Sonoff-Tasmota

Πρόσφατα, ξεκίνησα κι εγώ την αυτοματοποίηση ορισμένων λειτουργιών στο διαμέρισμα που κατοικώ. 
Το πρώτο κιτ που κατασκεύασα βασίζεται στο module ESP-12E και προσφέρει τις εξής λειτουργίες:
Έλεγχο χρωμάτων ταινίας LED μέσω υπερύθρων.Έλεγχο air condition LG μέσω υπερύθρων. (Η συγκεκριμένη λειτουργία δεν υπήρχε στο Tasmota και έτσι ανέπτυξα τον κώδικα o οποίος έγινε δεκτός και υπάρχει στη νέα έκδοση 6.4.0)Μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας εσωτερικού χώρου με το DS18B20

Ακολουθεί μια φωτογραφία του κιτ που έφτιαξα:

IMG_20181216_090918.jpg

Επόμενο βήμα είναι ο έλεγχος των παραπάνω λειτουργιών μέσω της πλατφόρμας Node-RED. 
Ο έλεγχος θα γίνεται μέσω του web interface που παρέχει το Node-RED Dashboard το οποίο έχει σχεδιαστεί και για χρήση μέσω smartphone.
Η μεταφορά δεδομένων θα βασιστεί στο πρωτόκολλο επικοινωνίας MQTT.

Άλλες λειτουργίες που σκέφτομαι να υλοποιήσω είτε με άλλα κιτ είτε με έτοιμες συσκευές sonoff είναι οι παρακάτω:
Μέτρηση ηλεκτρικών καταναλώσεων με Sonoff Pow2Διασύνδεση με πίνακα συναγερμού με custom kitΈλεγχος φωτισμού και δημιουργία σεναρίων με SonoffΜέτρηση εξωτερικής θερμοκρασίας μέσω RF στα 433MHz με custom kitΈλεγχος μέσω φωνής

Αυτά προς το παρόν, σύντομα θα ακολουθήσουν κι άλλες αναρτήσεις.

----------

αλπινιστης (18-03-19), 

aktis (22-12-18), 

Gaou (13-04-19), 

georgeb1957 (23-12-18), 

SeAfasia (23-12-18), 

vasilllis (22-12-18)

----------


## vasilllis

'Περνωντας" αυτο το firmware τι ακριβως κερδιζεις?Διασυνδεση με arduino?


Προτασεις :
dimming lights
control by sensors

----------


## QED

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, πρόσφατα είδα το παρακάτω και πιστεύω είναι σχετικό από Fosscomm 2018

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_-s4fBId8Q

----------


## evzone

> 'Περνωντας" αυτο το firmware τι ακριβως κερδιζεις?Διασυνδεση με arduino?
> 
> 
> Προτασεις :
> dimming lights
> control by sensors



Κερδίζεις πάρα πολλά, για παράδειγμα:
- Πολύ φιλικό web interface για την ρύθμιση πολλών παραμέτρων των αισθητήρων, των διασυνδεδεμένων συσκευών, του Wifi, του MQTT κλπ.
- Πλούσιο σετ εντολών για ρύθμιση περισσοτέρων ειδικών παραμέτρων
- Δυνατότητα χρήσης εντολών είτε σειριακά είτε μέσω web
- Μηνύματα κατάστασης
- Ενημέρωση λογισμικού μέσω ΟΤΑ (ασύρματα)
- Περιβάλλον προγραμματισμού Arduino
- και πλήθος άλλων χαρακτηριστικών

Για λεπτομέρειες δες το Wiki: https://github.com/arendst/Sonoff-Tasmota/wiki

Σχετικά με τις προτάσεις, και δυνατότητα dimming υπάρχει και έλεγχος μέσω αισθητήρων (δες Rules στο Wiki).

----------


## evzone

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, πρόσφατα είδα το παρακάτω και πιστεύω είναι σχετικό από Fosscomm 2018
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_-s4fBId8Q



Ωραία παρουσίαση για να πάρουμε ιδέες.
Τη  διασύνδεση των ESP8266 και όλη την ενοποίηση την υλοποιεί με το Home Assistant το οποίο θεωρείται μία από τις καλύτερες πλατφόρμες ανοικτού κώδικα.

Ίσως μελλοντικά μεταβώ στο Home Assistant αλλά προς το παρών για τη διασύνδεση και τον αυτοματισμό θα χρησιμοποιήσω το Node-RED.

----------


## hackertom

Υπάρχει κάπου οδηγός για το πως περνάμε το firmware?
Επίσης κάποιο link για το πιο μοντέλο sonoff δουλεύει το παλικάρι στο βίντεο;

----------


## evzone

> Υπάρχει κάπου οδηγός για το πως περνάμε το firmware?
> Επίσης κάποιο link για το πιο μοντέλο sonoff δουλεύει το παλικάρι στο βίντεο;



https://github.com/arendst/Sonoff-Ta...ki/Arduino-IDE

----------


## hackertom

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε... Επίσης αυτό για να δουλέψει απομακρυσμένα χρειάζεται internet προφανώς; Κάτι λέει ότι κάνει server με raspberry pi αυτό γιατί γίνεται;

----------


## tgi

Παιδιά, μην με βαράτε.. είμαι άσχετος...
μπορώ να φτιάξω αυτό το project με τέτοια ESP8266 ???
θέλω για κάθε φώς και ένα τέτοιο?
Μέχρι πόσα φώτα μπορεί να υποστηρίξει ένα ESP8266?

----------


## evzone

> Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε... Επίσης αυτό για να δουλέψει απομακρυσμένα χρειάζεται internet προφανώς; Κάτι λέει ότι κάνει server με raspberry pi αυτό γιατί γίνεται;



Δεν είναι απαραίτητο το Internet. Το σύστημα μπορεί να λειτουργήσει τοπικά με ένα Rasperry Pi που θα εκτελεί χρέη MQTT broker και προαιρετικά Node-RED, Home Assistant ή OpenHab.
Αν θες όμως έλεγχο εκτός κατοικίας τότε θα χρειαστείς να ανοίξεις πρόσβαση στο τοπικό σου δίκτυο μέσω του router.

Η άλλη λύση, αντί για Raspberry Pi είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιο MQTT broker στο Internet ως υπηρεσία cloud. Κάποιες είναι δωρεάν αλλά κάποιες χρειάζονται συνδρομή.

----------


## evzone

> Παιδιά, μην με βαράτε.. είμαι άσχετος...
> μπορώ να φτιάξω αυτό το project με τέτοια ESP8266 ???
> θέλω για κάθε φώς και ένα τέτοιο?
> Μέχρι πόσα φώτα μπορεί να υποστηρίξει ένα ESP8266?



Για δες αν σου κάνει αυτό: https://sonoff.itead.cc/en/products/sonoff/sonoff-4ch
Έχει ενσωματωμένο ESP και παίρνει firmware Tasmota.

----------


## hackertom

Υπάρχει κάτι και για έλεγχο του θερμοσίφωνα του σπιτιού που να δουλεύει με το home assistant;

----------


## glf

Χαιρετώ την παρέα. Έχω κάπου 2 χρόνια που φυτεύω sonoff/tasmota στο σπίτι (Κοζάνη) και στηρίζομαι στο Openhab και λίγα στο node-red.
Εγώ ευτυχώς έχω υπόβαθρο τόσο στην πληροφορική όσο και στα ηλεκτρονικά αλλά και ηλεκτρολογικά, οπότε μου ήρθαν βολικά, μην πω ότι πολύ άργησα κιόλας.
Για όσους ψάχνονται και καλά κάνουν να πω ότι θέλει αρκετό χρόνο για να μπεις στο... παιχνίδι αλλά προσφέρει μεγάλη ευκολία σε χαμηλό κόστος.
Όποιος δεν αντέχει να σπάει το κεφάλι του θα πάει σε έτοιμες λύσεις όπως τα devolo πχ που έχουν έρθει Ελλάδα επίσημα.
Καλό είναι να "συστηθούμε" όσοι έχουμε ήδη εγκαταστήσει έξυπνες λειτουργίες στα σπίτια, πέρα από μια έξυπνη μπριζα με το εταιρικό της app.

----------


## glf

> Υπάρχει κάτι και για έλεγχο του θερμοσίφωνα του σπιτιού που να δουλεύει με το home assistant;



Ιδίως για το θερμοσίφωνα, η συμβουλή μου είναι να μην τον συνδέουμε απευθείας στο sonoff/έξυπνο ρελέ (ακόμα και αυτά των 16Α) αλλά να στέλνουμε την εντολή στο ρελέ του θερμοσίφωνα στον πίνακα του σπιτιού. Σε τέτοια θέματα πρέπει να είσαι σίγουρος για τα θέματα ασφάλειας στον ηλεκτρικό τομέα...

Άρα ο έλεγχος μπορεί να γίνει με sonoff. Υπάρχουν πολλά σχετικά video και tutorials στα αγγλικά πάντα..

----------


## evzone

> Χαιρετώ την παρέα. Έχω κάπου 2 χρόνια που φυτεύω sonoff/tasmota στο σπίτι (Κοζάνη) και στηρίζομαι στο Openhab και λίγα στο node-red.
> Εγώ ευτυχώς έχω υπόβαθρο τόσο στην πληροφορική όσο και στα ηλεκτρονικά αλλά και ηλεκτρολογικά, οπότε μου ήρθαν βολικά, μην πω ότι πολύ άργησα κιόλας.
> Για όσους ψάχνονται και καλά κάνουν να πω ότι θέλει αρκετό χρόνο για να μπεις στο... παιχνίδι αλλά προσφέρει μεγάλη ευκολία σε χαμηλό κόστος.
> Όποιος δεν αντέχει να σπάει το κεφάλι του θα πάει σε έτοιμες λύσεις όπως τα devolo πχ που έχουν έρθει Ελλάδα επίσημα.
> Καλό είναι να "συστηθούμε" όσοι έχουμε ήδη εγκαταστήσει έξυπνες λειτουργίες στα σπίτια, πέρα από μια έξυπνη μπριζα με το εταιρικό της app.



Καλώς ήρθες στη παρέα Νίκο. 

Πριν λίγο καιρό ξεκίνησα κι εγώ την αναζήτηση λύσεων για home automation με ΙοΤ και κατέληξα στα ESP με Tasmota. Από εκεί και πέρα the sky is the limit.

Ποιο ήταν το κριτήριό σου να χρησιμοποιήσεις το OpenHab; 
Είσαι ευχαριστημένος από το περιβάλλον του;

----------


## glf

Το openhab κατάλαβα ότι μου ταιριάζει όταν είδα το πάντρεμα που κάνει ανάμεσα σε υπηρεσίες, συσκευές, db κτλ.
Πραγματικό πολυεργαλείο. 
Όπως είπα, αν είσαι 'σερβερας' και λινουξάς  :Smile:  σου έρχεται από μόνο του.
Και γω δεν θέλω να εξαρτάται το σπίτι από το internet, (blynk, stock itead firmware στα sonoff, public mqtt brokers) οπότε η απόφαση για ένα .. orange pi με 20€ να κρατάει το 'έξυπνο σπίτι' ήρθε αυτόματα.
Σε κάποια φάση που θα σοβαρέψει το πράμα, θα τρέχει σε docker στο nas  :Smile: 
Τώρα κάνω και δοκιμές με lorawan sensors και νταξ.. όπως είπες, δεν υπάρχουν όρια...

----------


## evzone

Προς το παρόν χρησιμοποιώ το Node-RED και mosquitto για το MQTT σε Linux που τρέχει σε Android TV box.
Επειδή όμως το Linux πάνω σε Android έχει τα θεματάκια του σύντομα θα αγοράσω ένα Raspberry Pi αφοσιωμένο στο home automation.
Τότε θα αποφασίσω αν θα μεταβώ στο OpenHAB ή στο Home Assistant.

----------


## glf

Η αλήθεια είναι το 80% της δουλειάς γίνεται με το node-red γιατί και κει βγήκαν πάρα πολλά  modules (nodes).

Όπως πχ υπάρχει binding για τον Solaredge inverter στο openhab, υπάρχει node και για το node-red.

----------


## andrewsweet4

Παιδια εγω τρεχω εδω και εναμιση χρονο περιπου non stop ενα raspberry με home assistant και mosquitto για broker στο εργαστηριο μου για διαφορους αυτοματισμους (φωτα συναγερμο κτλ) και οντως μπορεις να κανει τα παντα μ'αυτα τα μαραφετια  :Very Happy:  Δεν έχει κρασαρει ποτε οσο καιρο το τρεχω, και πλεον μου εχει γινει συνηθεια μολις μπαινω μεσα στο εργαστηριο μου να γινονται ολα αυτοματα... απο mqtt nodes εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα (εχω καμια 10αρια esp8266 που τρεχουν στο χωρο με διαφορα firmware απο tasmota μεχρι κωδικα γραμμενο στο χερι στο arduino IDE, arduino με ethernet shield κ.α.) και οφειλω να πω πως το tasmota πραγματικα λυνει τα χερια σε πολλα θεματα αν αποφασισεις να στησεις κατι τετοιο. Τωρα οσο για το "μυαλο" ολης της υποθεσης, στην αρχη χρησιμοποιουσα openhab αλλα μολις δοκιμασα home assistant γλυκαθηκα απτο γραφικο περιβαλλον που εχει και τον ποιο ευκολο προγραμματισμο και παρεμεινα εκει  :Smile:

----------


## vasilllis

Aς κανει καποιος μια παρουσιαση,το hardware που χρησιμοποιησε,τις δυνατοτητες που εχει το συστημα κλπ.

----------


## hackertom

Κάποιον οδηγό ρε παιδιά κάτι να ξεκινήσουμε και εμείς; Σύνδεση με raspberry pi; Αναγνώριση του ατόμου με το wifi τι συσκευές έχει κάνει σύνδεση στο sonoff κτλπ;;;

----------


## evzone

Παρόλο που υπάρχει πληθώρα οδηγιών στο διαδίκτυο (βλέπε blogs, github, youtube κλπ.) για το home automation με συσκευές ΙοΤ (Internet of Things), θα αναφέρω συνοπτικά τι χρειάζεται κανείς από πλευράς υλικού και λογισμικού για να στήσει ένα τοπικό σύστημα home automation με το λογισμικό (firmware) Tasmota.

Μερικές απαραίτητες παραδοχές πριν την περιγραφή του συστήματος:

Η ενασχόληση με τις συσκευές ΙοΤ που περιγράφονται χρειάζεται εμπειρία σε ηλεκτρικές εγκαταστάσεις και γνώση των κινδύνων που εγκυμονούν.Προϋπόθεση είναι ότι υπάρχει στο χώρο ασύρματο τοπικό δίκτυο WiFi το οποίο διασυνδέει όλες τις συσκευές ΙοΤ.Το σύστημα που περιγράφεται είναι τοπικό και δεν χρησιμοποιεί λύσεις μέσω cloud εφαρμογών. Με το τρόπο αυτό όλα τα δεδομένα παραμένουν τοπικά.Η παρακάτω περιγραφή αφορά μόνο συσκευές που βασίζονται στο ESP8266 και στο Tasmota.Το λογισμικό Tasmota βασίζει τη μεταφορά δεδομένων μέσω του πρωτοκόλλου επικοινωνίας MQTT. Επομένως είναι απαραίτητο να οριστεί ένα τοπικός ΜQTT broker.

Ξεκινώντας από την κορυφή, το σύστημα περιλαμβάνει τα παρακάτω:


Server
Είναι το κεντρικό σύστημα διασύνδεσης όλων των συσκευών ΙοΤ και παρέχει πολλαπλές υπηρεσίες όπως τη διεπαφή χρήστη (user interface), την επικοινωνία μεταξύ συσκευών, την υλοποίηση αυτοματισμών κλπ.
Ο server μπορεί να είναι οποιαδήποτε συσκευή που τρέχει Linux. Έτσι έχουμε τις εξής επιλογές από πλευράς υλικού:- Raspberry Pi ή παρόμοιες λύσεις. Νομίζω δε χρειάζεται συστάσεις
- Android TV Box ή άλλη συσκευή Android. Χρειάζεται εγκατάσταση περιβάλλοντος Linux μέσω Linux Deploy.
- NAS με docker container ή Linux? Όποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα ας δώσει τη συμβουλή του.
Ο server τρέχει τις εξής εφαρμογές:
- Mosquito. Είναι η πιο διαδεδομένη υλοποίηση του πρωτοκόλλου MQTT και προσφέρει ορισμένα καλά εργαλεία από τη γραμμή εντολών. O server πρέπει να οριστεί ως MQTT broker δηλαδή θα εξυπηρετεί όλη την ανταλλαγή δεδομένων μέσω MQTT.
- Node-RED. Είναι μία πλατφόρμα γραφικού προγραμματισμού που ελέγχει τη ροή δεδομένων μέσω nodes. Με το λογισμικό αυτό υλοποιούνται πλήθος λειτουργιών όπως αυτοματισμοί, καταγραφή συμβάντων, ειδοποιήσεις μέσω email, εντολές μέσω twitter και πολλές άλλες. Επίσης μπορεί να υλοποιήσει και το περιβάλλον του χρήστη (user interface) μέσω web.
- Home Assistant. Ίσως η πιο διαδεδομένη πλατφόρμα home automation που διασυνδέει σχεδόν τα πάντα.
- OpenHAB. Αντίστοιχο με το Home Assistant.
Ορισμένες εφαρμογές μπορούν να συνδυαστούν μεταξύ τους όπως το Home Assistant να χρησιμοποιεί το γραφικό περιβάλλον του Node-RED. 

Συσκευή ΙοΤ
Είναι οποιαδήποτε συσκευή που βασίζεται στο ESP8266. Υπάρχει πληθώρα έτοιμων συσκευών όπως οι συσκευές sonoff της εταιρείας Itead αλλά μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε και τη δική μας με ένα ESP module.
H συσκευή που θα επιλεγεί θα πρέπει να προγραμματιστεί με το firmware Tasmota. Παρακάτω ακολουθούν μερικά χρήσιμα link:
- Tasmota repository: https://github.com/arendst/Sonoff-Tasmota
- Tasmota wiki με όλες τις συσκευές που υποστηρίζει: https://github.com/arendst/Sonoff-Tasmota/wiki
Sensors/Drivers
Είναι όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά στοιχεία που είτε μετράνε φυσικά μεγέθη όπως θερμοκρασία, υγρασία, ηλεκτρική ισχύς κλπ. είτε ελέγχουν οικιακές συσκευές όπως φώτα, κλιματιστικά, ηλεκτρικά ρολά κλπ.
Μερικά είναι πολύ απλά όπως μία απλή δίοδος infrared για τον έλεγχο συσκευών μέσω υπερύθρων αλλά υπάρχουν και πιο σύνθετα όπως ηλεκτρονικά module για τη μέτρηση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας που διαθέτουν σειριακή διασύνδεση. Τα ηλεκτρονικά στοιχεία συνδέονται με το ESP με τις εισόδος/εξόδους που παρέχει είτε ψηφιακά on/off, είτε σειριακά I2C, TTL κλπ.
Την οδήγηση των sensor/driver την αναλαμβάνει το λογισμικό tasmota και η πλήρης λίστα που υποστηρίζει αναφέρονται στο παρακάτω link:
https://github.com/arendst/Sonoff-Ta...ted-by-Tasmota
Ελπίζω με την παραπάνω συνοπτική περιγραφή να έδωσα μια μικρή βοήθεια σε όσους θέλουν να ξεκινήσουν στον απίθανο κόσμο του Home Automation με ΙοΤ και Tasmota.
Είναι σαφές ότι χρειάζεται αρκετό διάβασμα και πειραματισμό αλλά αυτή είναι η ομορφιά αυτών των project.

Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι πολύ σημαντική είναι η προσωπική μας ασφάλεια και των γύρω μας όταν κάνουμε δοκιμές γιατί ο κίνδυνος ηλεκτροπληξίας και όλα τα επακόλουθα ενός βραχυκυκλώματος είναι πάντοτε πολύ πιθανά. Για όσους δεν έχουν εμπειρία σε ηλεκτρικές εγκαταστάσεις καλό είναι να αποφύγουν οποιαδήποτε δοκιμή και να απευθυνθούν σε κάποιο επαγγελματία του χώρου.

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους!

----------

aktis (30-12-18), 

georgeb1957 (25-12-18), 

glf (25-12-18), 

mikemtb (25-12-18), 

vasilllis (25-12-18)

----------


## glf

> Aς κανει καποιος μια παρουσιαση,το hardware που χρησιμοποιησε,τις δυνατοτητες που εχει το συστημα κλπ.



Νομίζω ότι αυτά αξίζει να μπουν σε ξεχωριστό πάλι θέμα για να μη χάνονται και εδώ ας είναι η κουβέντα απορίες συμβουλές για τα.. καθημερινά προβλήματα.

----------


## takhs764

καλησπερα χρονια πολλα σε ολους με υγεια, εχω και εγω ενα θεματακι ακολουθεισα αυτον τον οδηγο του espeasy r120 σε εαν sonoff https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN_QKOWvG1s εκανα ακριβως οτι λεει περασε το firmware αλλα δυστιχως δεν μου λειτουργει το εκανα και με δυο sonoff.
εχει καποιος το ιδιο προβλημα
?

----------


## glf

Αφού πέρασες νέο firmware, ξέρεις να συνδέσεις το FTDI στο sonoff για να διαβάσεις τη σειριακή μέσω του Η/Υ.
Δεν έχω δει το ESP Easy, αλλά στο tasmota αυτό κάνουμε για να δούμε σε τι κατάσταση είναι το module μας. Αν μπουτάρει, ποια ip παίρνει, αν βλέπει wifi, αν βλέπει τον broker κτλ..

Σαν πρώτη ιδέα του hardware, κοίτα μη ξεχάσεις γειωμένο το GPIO 0

----------


## takhs764

ευχαριστω πολυ ξεπλεξα 



> Αφού πέρασες νέο firmware, ξέρεις να συνδέσεις το FTDI στο sonoff για να διαβάσεις τη σειριακή μέσω του Η/Υ.
> Δεν έχω δει το ESP Easy, αλλά στο tasmota αυτό κάνουμε για να δούμε σε τι κατάσταση είναι το module μας. Αν μπουτάρει, ποια ip παίρνει, αν βλέπει wifi, αν βλέπει τον broker κτλ..
> 
> Σαν πρώτη ιδέα του hardware, κοίτα μη ξεχάσεις γειωμένο το GPIO 0



να ρωτησω κατι αυτο (sonoff)το βλεπω και μεσω ddns?

----------


## nkarama

Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι στο θέμα αλλά θα την κάνω την ερώτηση παρόλα αυτά.

Εχω φτιάξει έναν αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας εξωτερικού χώρου, ο οποίος στέλνει τα δεδομένα μέσω nRF24L01. Τα δεδομένα αυτά τα λαμβάνει ένα Raspberry Pi το οποίο έχει και αυτό συνδεδεμένο πάνω του ένα nRF24L01. Εχω γράψει ένα πρόγραμμα σε C (βασικά τροποποίησα ένα απο τα παραδείγματα που υπήρχαν) και διαβάζει τα πακέτα απο το nRF και τα γράφει σε ένα text αρχείο σαν csv.  Μετά αυτό το αρχείο γίνετε parse απο ένα script και μεταδίδει τα δεδομένα στο thingspeak. 

Τι θέμα μου τώρα. Θέλω να μετακομοίσω σε openhub υποδομή. Και αυτό επειδή δεν θέλω να εφεύρω τον τροχό απο την αρχή. Ψάχνω εδώ και καιρό πως θα μεταφέρω αυτό που έχω στο περιβάλλον του openhub αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω κάτι σχετικό. Το ποιο κοντινό που βρήκα είναι στο mysensors κάτι που λεγετε raspberry pi gateway και διαβάζι δεδομένα απο το nRF. Θα χρειαστεί όμως να αλλάξω τον κώδικα στον αισθητήρα και να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτόν απο το mysensors. Αυτό συνεπάγετε ότι θα χάσω το thingspeak ή τουλάχιστον θα χρειαστεί μπόλικη δουλεια για να το διατηρήσω.

Είναι σωστή η παραπάνω υπόθεση? δηλαδή, έχω καταλάβει καλά την δουλειά που κάνει αυτό το gateway που θα τρέχει στο raspberry? και αν ναι, ποιο transport θα προτιμούσατε? υπάρχουν σειριακό και MQTT... 

Ευχαριστώ,
Νίκος

----------


## evzone

> να ρωτησω κατι αυτο (sonoff)το βλεπω και μεσω ddns?



Οτιδήποτε προσφέρει δικτυακή υπηρεσία μέσω TCP ή UDP μπορείς να το βλέπεις μέσω DDNS αρκεί να ρυθμίσεις κατάτλληλα το router σου και τη συσκευή sonoff.

----------


## Ste7ios

Τι εννοείς DDNS? Φαντάζομαι όχι το μηχανισμό που περιγράφεται στο το RFC2136 που ο host ενημερώνει αυτόματα τον DNS Server σε ένα LAN αλλά την υπηρεσία DynDNS που είναι άλλο θέμα...

Απο όσο ξέρω ο απομακρυσμένος έλεγχος γίνεται μόνο μέσα απο το app του εκτός και αν Άλπεις κάποιο custom firmware όπως αυτά που συζητιούνται εδώ...

https://sonoff.itead.cc/en/

----------


## glf

> Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι στο θέμα αλλά θα την κάνω την ερώτηση παρόλα αυτά.
> 
> Εχω φτιάξει έναν αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας εξωτερικού χώρου, ο οποίος στέλνει τα δεδομένα μέσω nRF24L01. Τα δεδομένα αυτά τα λαμβάνει ένα Raspberry Pi το οποίο έχει και αυτό συνδεδεμένο πάνω του ένα nRF24L01. Εχω γράψει ένα πρόγραμμα σε C (βασικά τροποποίησα ένα απο τα παραδείγματα που υπήρχαν) και διαβάζει τα πακέτα απο το nRF και τα γράφει σε ένα text αρχείο σαν csv.  Μετά αυτό το αρχείο γίνετε parse απο ένα script και μεταδίδει τα δεδομένα στο thingspeak. 
> 
> Τι θέμα μου τώρα. Θέλω να μετακομοίσω σε openhub υποδομή. Και αυτό επειδή δεν θέλω να εφεύρω τον τροχό απο την αρχή. Ψάχνω εδώ και καιρό πως θα μεταφέρω αυτό που έχω στο περιβάλλον του openhub αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω κάτι σχετικό. Το ποιο κοντινό που βρήκα είναι στο mysensors κάτι που λεγετε raspberry pi gateway και διαβάζι δεδομένα απο το nRF. Θα χρειαστεί όμως να αλλάξω τον κώδικα στον αισθητήρα και να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτόν απο το mysensors. Αυτό συνεπάγετε ότι θα χάσω το thingspeak ή τουλάχιστον θα χρειαστεί μπόλικη δουλεια για να το διατηρήσω.
> 
> Είναι σωστή η παραπάνω υπόθεση? δηλαδή, έχω καταλάβει καλά την δουλειά που κάνει αυτό το gateway που θα τρέχει στο raspberry? και αν ναι, ποιο transport θα προτιμούσατε? υπάρχουν σειριακό και MQTT... 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ,
> Νίκος



Γενικά το να βάλεις το raspberry να διαβάζει ένα αισθητήρα είναι .. αμαρτία  :Smile: 
Όλο αυτό, ακόμα και τη σύνδεση με το thingspeak το κάνεις πιο φτηνά και εύκολα με το esp8266.
Το έχω κάνει και γω.

Αφού θες μάλιστα να δεις το openhab ( η το homeassistant πχ) καλύτερα να ασχοληθείς με το esp8266 σε ότι αφορά τους αισθητήρες και κρατά το raspberry για να στήσεις το openhab και τις υπηρεσίες του (mqtt, node-red προαιρετικά).

Θα δεις ότι μετά το thingspeak θα είναι περιττό.

----------


## takhs764

ξανα εδω εχω ενα προβλημα ενω εχω ακολουθησει τα παραδειγματα που υπαρχουν στο ιντερνετ, ενω εχω παρει την απαντησει απο το sonoff MQT: tele/sonoff/LWT = Online (retained) kai οτι εχω συνδεθει δεν μπωρο να στειλω της εντολες εκτος του τοπικου μου δυκτιου ξερει κανει να μου τη γραψει ,η εστω εναν οδηγο που μπορει να με κατατοποιση. 
εχω χρησιμοποιηση ενα raspberry pi3 με το mosquitto και το sonoff ειναι με το tasmota 6.4.1

----------


## glf

Εκτός του τοπικού σου δικτύου;

Μήπως να δεις για public mqtt broker;

----------


## takhs764

Μα το raspberry pi3 για MQTT broker το εχω

----------


## evzone

> ξανα εδω εχω ενα προβλημα ενω εχω ακολουθησει τα παραδειγματα που υπαρχουν στο ιντερνετ, ενω εχω παρει την απαντησει απο το sonoff MQT: tele/sonoff/LWT = Online (retained) kai οτι εχω συνδεθει δεν μπωρο να στειλω της εντολες εκτος του τοπικου μου δυκτιου ξερει κανει να μου τη γραψει ,η εστω εναν οδηγο που μπορει να με κατατοποιση. 
> εχω χρησιμοποιηση ενα raspberry pi3 με το mosquitto και το sonoff ειναι με το tasmota 6.4.1



Αν θες να στέλνεις μηνύματα MQTT από το Internet (πχ μέσω ενός MQTT client στο κινητό) προς το τοπικό σου δίκτυο (το pi3) τότε πρέπει να ανοίξεις τη πόρτα 1883 στο router σου και να ρυθμίσεις port forwarding ώστε το router να προωθεί τα μηνύματα MQTT στο pi3.

----------


## takhs764

Ευχαριστώ έχω ανοίξει πόρτες και για το pi3 αλλά και για το sonoff tasmotta πια από τα δυο πρέπει να αφήσω;
και πως δίνω αυτές της εντολές και τη γράφω εδώ έχω το πρόβλημα (νομίζω)

----------


## glf

Πας σε λίγο ασυνήθιστο δρόμο πάντως και δε ξέρω και στα σίγουρα τι θες να κάνεις.

Αν θες να βλεπεις  'από έξω' από οπουδήποτε το δικό σου mqtt broker στο raspberry τότε οι ανοιχτές πόρτες θα πρέπει να αντιστοιχούν στην ip του raspberry.
Ξαναλέω όμως ότι κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να γίνει με free public mqtt broker που μάλιστα θα σου προσφέρει και επιλογή για SSL  κρυπτογράφηση.

Όλα αυτά χρειάζονται αν θες να έχεις ένα άλλο sonoff πχ στο γραφείο και να συνδέεται στον mqtt broker στο σπίτι.

----------


## glf

Δες πχ
https://iot.stackexchange.com/questi...rt-in-firewall

----------


## evzone

Μόλις δοκίμασα το module PZEM-004T με το ESP8266 και Tasmota firmware.
To συγκεκριμένο module μετράει εναλλασσόμενη τάση και ρεύμα στο ηλεκτρικό δίκτυο.
Για φορτίο χρησιμοποίησα μία λάμπα πυρακτώσεως και μετά μία λάμπα LED. Τα αποτελέσματα είναι ικανοποιητικά.

Και 2 φωτογραφίες από τις δοκιμές:

IMG_20190104_123952.jpg IMG_20190104_124028.jpg

Επόμενο βήμα να τα συνδέσω όλα σε ένα κουτί και να το συνδέσω στο πίνακα διανομής.

----------


## glf

Πώς και δεν έβαλες sonoff POW;
Ποια η διαφορά;

Εγώ πέρα από δύο POW έβαλα και ένα τριφασικό μετρητή Eastron530 με Modbus. Και πέρνω τις μετρήσεις της κεντρικής κατανάλωσης σε mqtt με αυτό το sonoff-tasmota και ένα RS485-TTL μετατροπέα.

----------


## evzone

Πολύ καλή λύση!

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αναμένω να παραλάβω ένα sonoff pow2 για να το δοκιμάσω. 
Αλλά το pow2 έχει μέγιστο ρεύμα 16Α και θέλω να μετρήσω όλες τις καταναλώσεις από το πίνακα. 
Επομένως το pow2 θα το χρησιμοποιήσω για το air condition μόνο.

Επίσης ένα άλλο πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι ο κεντρικός πίνακας έχει μόνο δύο θέσεις ράγας ελεύθερες και δεν χωράει συσκευές σαν το Eastron. 
Για αυτό σκέφτομαι να χώσω τρία PZEM-004T με ESP στα πλαϊνά και ένα τροφοδοτικό 5V στις δύο κενές θέσεις ράγας.

Μήπως αφαιρούσα τις ενδεικτικές λυχνίες των 3 φάσεων και κέρδιζα κι άλλο χώρο;
Πόσο σου κόστισε το Eastron;
Βλέπω ότι πιάνει 6 θέσεις ράγας.

----------


## takhs764

Πας σε λίγο ασυνήθιστο δρόμο πάντως και δε ξέρω και στα σίγουρα τι θες να κάνεις.
θελω να βλεπω εκτος τοπικου δικτυου(ddns σταθερη ip που εχω και ξερω να ανοιγο πορτες) sonoff tasmota γινετε? 
και εαν οχι ποιος ειναι ο αλλος τροπος?
μπορω να το βλεπω σαν της καμερες μου βαζωντας  ddns.com:80

Αν θες να βλεπεις 'από έξω' από οπουδήποτε το δικό σου mqtt broker στο raspberry τότε οι ανοιχτές πόρτες θα πρέπει να αντιστοιχούν στην ip του raspberry.
Ξαναλέω όμως ότι κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να γίνει με free public mqtt broker που μάλιστα θα σου προσφέρει και επιλογή για SSL κρυπτογράφηση.

φανταζωμε οτι αυτο το free public mqtt broker παλι ειναι καποιος server εταιριας

----------


## glf

Evzone σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί και γω θα ήθελα να μετράω κάθε γραμμή του πίνακα αλλά για κάτι τέτοιο θέλουμε άλλη λύση που πάει μακρυά. Openenergymonitor.

Υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο. Το shelly είναι ένα μίνι sonoff pow που χωράει στο κουτί της μπριζα, από πίσω. Μετράει ενέργεια και είναι και ρελέ.
Και νομίζω είναι από Βουλγαρία! Το υποστηρίζει κανονικά το sonoff.

Το eastron το φέρνουν και Ελλάδα, το έχει απευθείας και η εταιρεία στο AliExpress.
60€ χοντρικά αλλά αυτό ήταν το μεγαλύτερο φαρδύ μοντέλο, ναι.
Έχει και το 630 που έχει δεύτερη ταρίφα να μετρά ξεχωριστά το νυχτερινό, αλλά εγώ θα το κάνω μέσω της database persistence στο OHab.

----------


## glf

Takis οκ βλέπεις την πόρτα 80 στο sonoff αλλά δε το χρειάζεσαι και καλύτερα να το κλείσεις κιόλας για λόγους ασφαλείας.

Καλύτερα κάνε χρήση ενός public mqtt server για να δεις ότι παίζει και το κατάφερες και μετά αν θες κοιτάς να ανοίξεις σωστά το raspberry mqtt broker σου.

Βήμα βήμα προσέγγιση για να καταλαβαίνεις τι κάνεις και για ποιο λόγο.

Βρες ένα οδηγό βήμα βήμα για σύνδεση σε public mqtt server στο cloud άλλης εταιρείας όπως λες και κάνε δοκιμές.
Δε χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις, έχει δωρεάν ένα σωρό servers.

----------


## takhs764

ευχαριστω θα το κανω και αυτο αλλα θεωρο οτι εχω προχωρησει με το raspberry mqtt broker καπου στουσ κωδικους κολαω

οσο για το public mqtt server στο cloud δεν ειναι τα λεφτα οσο οτι ερχομαι παλι στο αρχικο σταδιο του sonoff

----------


## evzone

> Evzone σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί και γω θα ήθελα να μετράω κάθε γραμμή του πίνακα αλλά για κάτι τέτοιο θέλουμε άλλη λύση που πάει μακρυά. Openenergymonitor.



Ίσως δε το διευκρίνισα καλά, τις τρεις φάσεις στο πίνακα θέλω να μετρήσω και όχι κάθε γραμμή. 
Έχεις δοκιμάσει το OpenEnergyMonitor;





> Υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο. Το shelly είναι ένα μίνι sonoff pow που χωράει στο κουτί της μπριζα, από πίσω. Μετράει ενέργεια και είναι και ρελέ.
> Και νομίζω είναι από Βουλγαρία! Το υποστηρίζει κανονικά το sonoff.



Ναι, τα έχω ακουστά και είδα καλές κριτικές στο YouTube. Βέβαια έχουν διπλάσια τιμή από τα sonoff αλλά χωράνε στη πρίζα και είναι ευρωπαϊκής προέλευσης.





> Το eastron το φέρνουν και Ελλάδα, το έχει απευθείας και η εταιρεία στο AliExpress.
> 60€ χοντρικά αλλά αυτό ήταν το μεγαλύτερο φαρδύ μοντέλο, ναι.
> Έχει και το 630 που έχει δεύτερη ταρίφα να μετρά ξεχωριστά το νυχτερινό, αλλά εγώ θα το κάνω μέσω της database persistence στο OHab.



Το 630 έρχεται στα 75€ με μεταφορικά από AliExpress. Βάλε ΦΠΑ και δασμούς το μαλλί θα πάει αρκετά παραπάνω από 100€. 
Με μια γρήγορη ματιά το 630 δεν το είδα Ελλάδα.

----------


## SProg

Η τοποθετηση των υλικων ειναι τελειως λαθος, ακομα και για Test Version.

----------


## evzone

To Tasmota υποστηρίζει και το module PZEM-016 για μέτρηση τάσης και ρεύματος. 
Μάλιστα το πουλάνε σε κουτί και λέει ότι υποστηρίζει Modbus RTU! Όλα αυτά για 7.50€ από ebay.

Αν πράγματι υποστηρίζει Modbus RTU τότε υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μπουν αρκετά module (32?) στον ίδιο δίαυλο επικοινωνίας RS485 και να συνδεθούν με ένα ESP!
Με τρώει να το παραγγείλω και να πειραματιστώ.

Έχει κανείς εμπειρία με το PZEM-016;

----------


## glf

Αξίζει να το δοκιμάσεις, βλέπω το βάζουν αρκετοί στο tasmota github.  Εδώ δε νομίζω να βρεις κάποιον που το δοκίμασε, εμείς κι εμείς βλέπω να είμαστε  :Smile: 
Η λογική του RS485  είναι το bus...
Να σου πω ποιο module παίζει σίγουρα.
Μην πάρεις αυτά που λένε MAX485!

----------


## glf

> Η τοποθετηση των υλικων ειναι τελειως λαθος, ακομα και για Test Version.



Αυτό μάλλον σε μένα πάει. Ναι δεν είναι η μόνιμη λύση. Αυτές τις μέρες μπήκε άλλη πλακέτα. Wemos D1R2 για να κάτσει πάνω του το RS485 adapter και παράλληλα να πιάσω βοηθητικές επαφές από τα ρελέ στον πίνακα.
Θα μπει νέα φώτο.

----------


## SProg

> Αυτό μάλλον σε μένα πάει. Ναι δεν είναι η μόνιμη λύση. Αυτές τις μέρες μπήκε άλλη πλακέτα



Οχι. Μιλαω για το αρχικο Post και τη πλακετα.

----------


## glf

Αυτό που έλεγα. Wemos D1R2 που κάθεται εύκολα στο din rail plate της sonoff και πάνω του μπορεί να κάτσει το RS485 adapter board μιας και βολεύει ένα από τα extra headers του wemos.
Και γίνεται μια σχεδόν ολοκληρωμένη πλακέτα με λίγη κόλλα για στερέωση μιας και έχει κλεμα.
Το μόνο καλύτερο θα ήταν και ένα 3d print καπάκι...

Evzone σκέψου το και για σένα αν και πιάνει φάρδος όσο δυόμιση ασφάλειες στον πίνακα. 

Κοίτα να δεις που τελικά μας βγαίνουν λίγες οι GPIO στο 8266... Πχ αν πάμε να οδηγήσουμε μια 8αδα ρελέ.
Αν και μετά υπάρχουν και multiplexers

----------


## evzone

Νίκο, καλή ιδέα να μπει το WeMos D1 σε κουτί για ράγα DIN αλλά το μόνο που χρειάζομαι από το ESP είναι το σειριακό interface.
Οπότε κρίμα να πάει χαμένο μόνο για τη μέτρηση ηλεκτρικών μεγεθών.

Όσο για τα μετρητικά μάλλον θα καταλήξω σε τρία PZEM-016, ένα για κάθε φάση. 
Ο στόχος είναι να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα ESP που θα συλλέγει τις μετρήσεις μέσω Modbus. 

Δυστυχώς τo PZEM-004T έχει πολλά θέματα ασφαλείας στο σχεδιασμό της πλακέτας οπότε απορρίπτεται.

----------


## glf

Ωραία, θα έχουμε review επιπλέον εξοπλισμού  :Smile: 

Αργότερα ελπίζω να ασχοληθώ μέσω modbus να διαβάζω status της Α/Θ Clivet Gaia που έχω για θέρμανση. Ευτυχώς οι Ιταλοί δίνουν τα registers στις οδηγίες του μηχανήματος.

----------


## evzone

Νίκο, μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο θα καταλήξω στο SDM630 της Eastron. Θέλω να γίνει σωστά η δουλειά και όχι άρπα κόλα, ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για μέτρηση στον κεντρικό πίνακα.
Επιπλέον έχει και αυτό Modbus, δεν χρειάζεται μετασχηματιστές εντάσεως και έχει οθόνη για την απεικόνιση των μετρήσεων.

----------


## evzone

Η υλοποίηση της ημέρας, teaser screenshots:

 Μέτρηση κατανάλωσης A/C με Sonoff Pow R2 και Tasmota:
Sonoff_PowR2_Tasmota.JPG

Node-RED Dashboard:
Node-RED EnergyAC.JPG

----------


## glf

Εγώ πέρασα tasmota σε wifi RGB strip controllers. Το μόνο που με παίδεψε λίγο ήταν να ρυθμίσω τα openhab items.
Τώρα μένει να σκεφτώ τι να τα κάνω  :Smile: 
Βασικά θέλω μια οπτική ένδειξη του στυλ υπάρχει ανοιχτή πόρτα κτλ.

----------


## Mpampinos

καλημέρα στην παρέα ,
έχει μερικά  χρόνια που ασχολούμαι ερασιτεχνικά με αυτοματισμό σπιτιού  οπότε απέκτησα μια σχετική εμπειρία ιδιαίτερα στο openhab που ασχολούμαι τον τελευταίο ενάμισι χρόνο ,θα χαρώ να βοηθήσω σε τυχών εμπόδια που αντιμετωπιζετε στο openhab kai tasmota  .

Να παρουσιάσω και το μικρο έξυπνο σπίτι που έστισα 

Συσκευές:
2 raspberry pi 3
7 esp (3 sonoff tasmota ,2 sonoff touch tasmota, 1 nodemcu custom,1 nodemcu tasmota)
1 arduino uno
3 contact sensor (για τις πόρτες)
6 θερμομετρα 
 1 pir
1 Ipcamera 
3 Alexa echo dot

προγράμματα: 
Openhab 2.4 
Grafana 
influxdb
motioneye

φώτο (είναι στα γερμανικά μιας και κατοικώ γερμάνια )
openhab.jpg

το ένα rpi3b+ με ssd είναι ο κεντρικός server με το openhab,grafana,influxdb , το άλλο rpi3b για τεστ και το motioneye για την κάμερα 
τα esp για φώτα(6) και πρίζες(3) ,contact sensor και θερμομετρα  
το arduino με 6 ssr ,στάθμη νερού και 2 θερμομετρα για τον αυτοματισμό τής λίμνης με τα ψάρια 
ip camera στον κήπο (καταγραφή 24/7) και  σε συνδυασμό με το motioneye alarm κίνησης 
echo dot για φωνητικές εντολές και μουσική 

και τέλος με το myopenhab  διαχείριση και ειδοποιήσεις  μέσο ίντερνετ όταν είμαι Ελλάδα  .

Θα χαρώ να βοηθήσω με όσες γνώσεις έχω .

----------

Gaou (14-04-19)

----------


## evzone

Καλώς ήρθες στη παρέα Μπάμπη!

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το σύστημα που έχεις φτιάξει και πολύ πλούσιο σε λειτουργίες.
Η φωτό είναι από το Openhab?

Το δικό μου σύστημα οικιακού αυτοματισμού είναι ακόμα σε πειραματικό στάδιο και εστιάζεται, αρχικά τουλάχιστον, στη μέτρηση καταναλώσεων.
Ακολουθεί μια μικρή παρουσίαση, στην ίδια μορφή όπως της δικής σου:

Συσκευές:
Android TV Box (τρέχει παράλληλα Linux σε περιβάλλον chroot)2 sonoff pow R21 πολυόργανο ηλεκτρικών μετρήσεων SDM630 με επικοινωνία Modbus2 sonoff basic (σε αναμονή για σύνδεση με SDM630 και PZEM-004T)1 custom ESP για έλεγχο LED, air condition και μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας.

Προγράμματα (στο TV box):
Mosquitto (MQTT broker)Node-RED (για την υλοποίηση των αυτοματισμών)Node-RED dashboard (user interface)InfluxDB (καταγραφή δεδομένων)Grafana (γραφήματα)

Υπάρχουν επιπλέον πληροφορίες στα προηγούμενα post.

Και μία φωτό από Grafana:
grafana_ac.jpg

----------


## Mpampinos

> Η φώτο είναι από το Openhab?



ναι με το Basic ui

----------


## netvoice

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα, ασχολούμαι με το home assistant εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο, πλέον 'παίζω' σε i5 με docker διότι το PI δεν άντεχε πλέον τα τόσα interface και έχω κάνει integration με ότι υπάρχει, KNX,mqtt,zwave,zigbee,asterisk και άλλα.

Ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω και να μάθω κάτι καινούργιο απο αυτο το forum !!!

Capture.JPG

----------


## netvoice

> Η υλοποίηση της ημέρας, teaser screenshots:
> 
> Μέτρηση κατανάλωσης A/C με Sonoff Pow R2 και Tasmota:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76691
> 
> Node-RED Dashboard:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76692



Μονοφασικό ρεύμα έχεις ?

----------


## georgeb1957

> Παιδια εγω τρεχω εδω και εναμιση χρονο περιπου non stop ενα raspberry με home assistant και mosquitto για broker στο εργαστηριο μου για διαφορους αυτοματισμους (φωτα συναγερμο κτλ) και οντως μπορεις να κανει τα παντα μ'αυτα τα μαραφετια  Δεν έχει κρασαρει ποτε οσο καιρο το τρεχω, και πλεον μου εχει γινει συνηθεια μολις μπαινω μεσα στο εργαστηριο μου να γινονται ολα αυτοματα... απο mqtt nodes εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα (εχω καμια 10αρια esp8266 που τρεχουν στο χωρο με διαφορα firmware απο tasmota μεχρι κωδικα γραμμενο στο χερι στο arduino IDE, arduino με ethernet shield κ.α.) και οφειλω να πω πως το tasmota πραγματικα λυνει τα χερια σε πολλα θεματα αν αποφασισεις να στησεις κατι τετοιο. Τωρα οσο για το "μυαλο" ολης της υποθεσης, στην αρχη χρησιμοποιουσα openhab αλλα μολις* δοκιμασα home assistant γλυκαθηκα απτο γραφικο περιβαλλον που εχει* και τον ποιο ευκολο προγραμματισμο και παρεμεινα εκει







> ...... Ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω και να μάθω κάτι καινούργιο απο αυτο το forum !!!




Απ' ότι ξέρω το home assistant δεν έχει γραφικό περιβάλλον. Ο προγραμματισμός γίνεται μέσα απο το file "configuration.yaml" 
Εκτός και αν εννοείς κάποιο Add-ons όπως π.χ. το node-RED. Αλλα σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείς μέσω του home assistant το node-RED DashBoard. Χρησιμοποιώντας  το node-RED DashBoard δεν έχεις πρόσβαση σε ότι προγραμματισμό έχεις κάνει στο configuration.yaml
Οι εξοικειωμένοι με το home assistant ας μας διαφωτίσουν περισσότερο.

----------


## netvoice

> Απ' ότι ξέρω το home assistant δεν έχει γραφικό περιβάλλον. Ο προγραμματισμός γίνεται μέσα απο το file "configuration.yaml" 
> Εκτός και αν εννοείς κάποιο Add-ons όπως π.χ. το node-RED. Αλλα σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείς μέσω του home assistant το node-RED DashBoard. Χρησιμοποιώντας  το node-RED DashBoard δεν έχεις πρόσβαση σε ότι προγραμματισμό έχεις κάνει στο configuration.yaml
> Οι εξοικειωμένοι με το home assistant ας μας διαφωτίσουν περισσότερο.



Mετά την 0.89 ver μπορείς να φτιάξεις και από γραφικό χωρίς κώδικα.

----------


## georgeb1957

> Mετά την 0.89 ver μπορείς να φτιάξεις και από γραφικό χωρίς κώδικα.



Μα η ποιό πρόσφατη έκδοση του home assistant είναι η 0.89.2 (released 12/3/2019)
Αν έχεις υπόψη σου κάποιο λινκ απο  βιντεάκι του youtube, σχετικά με τον γραφικό προγραμματισμό του home assistant, θα με ενδιέφερε πάρα πολύ!!!

----------


## netvoice

> Μα η ποιό πρόσφατη έκδοση του home assistant είναι η 0.89.2 (released 12/3/2019)
> Αν έχεις υπόψη σου κάποιο λινκ απο  βιντεάκι του youtube, σχετικά με τον γραφικό προγραμματισμό του home assistant, θα με ενδιέφερε πάρα πολύ!!!



Πρέπει στο configuration.yaml να μην έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το lovelace: mode: yaml, όποτε στο γραφικό θα δεις ότι μπορείς να κάνεις edit απευθείας τα πάντα και να φτιάξεις ή να προσθέσεις entities.
Δεν βρίσκω κάποιο video είναι πολύ 'φρέσκο' ακόμα.

----------


## glf

Ωραία, να δούμε και μια πλατφόρμα ακόμα.

Και γω μετά από ένα ακόμα data corruption σε 64αρα SD, έβαλα τα πάντα σε jails στο NAS και βρήκα την υγειά μου.
Σήμερα κοιτούσα ένα config file πως ήταν χάλια από το corruption. Λες και έκανες ένα πολύ χάλια OCR είναι  :Smile:

----------


## netvoice

> Εγώ πέρασα tasmota σε wifi RGB strip controllers. Το μόνο που με παίδεψε λίγο ήταν να ρυθμίσω τα openhab items.
> Τώρα μένει να σκεφτώ τι να τα κάνω 
> *Βασικά θέλω μια οπτική ένδειξη του στυλ υπάρχει ανοιχτή πόρτα κτλ.*



Έχω κάνει Integration με WEMOS D1 και paradox alarm με MQTT, οπότε μπορείς να έχεις όλες τις παγίδες και τα radar σαν αισθητήρια αυτοματισμού για να παίξεις. Τώρα αν δεν έχεις paradox και γενικά συναγερμό η καλύτερη λύση είναι το Aquara της Xiaomi το οποίο μιλάει με API στο HA και έχεις όλα τα καλούδια (παγίδες, θερμοστάτες) και όλα αυτά με μπαταρία που κρατάει 2 χρόνια και ασύρματα μέσω zigbee.

Xiaomi.jpg

----------

aktis (18-03-19), 

georgeb1957 (16-03-19)

----------


## evzone

> Μονοφασικό ρεύμα έχεις ?



Τριφασικό έχω. Εδώ και 10 μέρες έχω εγκαταστήσει στο κεντρικό πίνακα το SDM630 για μετρήσεις και στις 3 φάσεις.

Απλά το Sonoff Pow R2 είναι τοποθετημένο στο A/C.

----------


## glf

Με γεια το Eastron  :Smile:

----------


## evzone

> Με γεια το Eastron



Ευχαριστώ Νίκο! Εσύ μου έδωσες την ιδέα με το SDM530.

Αναμένω ένα sonoff basic για να το συνδέσω στο μετρητικό μέσω ενός μετατροπέα RS485.
Μόλις το εγκαταστήσω και αυτό αρχίζουν οι καταγραφές με InfluxDB και Grafana.

----------


## kioan

> Έχω κάνει Integration με WEMOS D1 και paradox alarm με MQTT



Μέσω σειριακής επάνω στο panel ή δικτυακώς μέσω IP150;

----------


## netvoice

> Μέσω σειριακής επάνω στο panel ή δικτυακώς μέσω IP150;




Μέσω σειριακής.

----------


## glf

Ελπίζω να έχεις το σωστό RS485.
Δεν παίζανε όλα.






> Αναμένω ένα sonoff basic για να το συνδέσω στο μετρητικό μέσω ενός μετατροπέα RS485.

----------


## georgeb1957

> Μέσω σειριακής επάνω στο panel ή δικτυακώς μέσω IP150;



Γίνεται και με τα δύο.

Αλλά μέσω IP150 θα έχεις πρόβλημα γιατί δεν επιτρέπει ταυτόχρονα 2 συνδέσεις. Βλέπε https://community.home-assistant.io/...io-addon/38569

Η λύση είναι αυτή που έκανε ο "netvoice" μέ το serial bus. Δές και εδώ  https://github.com/maragelis/ParadoxRs232toMqtt

----------

kioan (19-03-19)

----------


## kioan

> Η λύση είναι αυτή που έκανε ο "netvoice" μέ το serial bus. Δές και εδώ  https://github.com/maragelis/ParadoxRs232toMqtt



Ευχαριστώ για το link, θα το μελετήσω.
Είχα ασχοληθεί παλιότερα με το serial bus του Paradox SP7000, αλλά είχα πειραματιστεί μόνο με το διάβασμα των events. Να πω την αλήθεια φοβήθηκα να στείλω εντολές επειδή το πάνελ ήταν σε λειτουργική εγκατάσταση.

----------


## evzone

> Ελπίζω να έχεις το σωστό RS485.
> Δεν παίζανε όλα.



Το έχω ήδη δοκιμάσει με ένα ESP που περισσεύει πριν εγκαταστήσω το SDM630 στον πίνακα.  :Smile: 
Η μόνη μου επιφύλαξη ήταν οι αντιστάσεις τερματισμού που τελικά δεν χρειάστηκαν.

Εν αναμονή του sonoff basic.

----------


## glf

Ούτε εγώ έβαλα τερματισμό γιατί αυτό είναι το καλό του ασύρματου αισθητήρα, μπαίνει... δίπλα στη μέτρηση.
Καλού κακού βέβαια το RS485 είναι με θωρακισμένο καλώδιο, μέσα σε πίνακα ρεύματος περνάει..

----------


## aktis

Για ποιό τερματισμό μιλάτε ; υπάρχει πουθενά rs485; Αν κατάλαβα καλά το πάνελ του συναγερμού συνδέεται με το esp μέσω rs232 ttl. υποδοχής

Τωρα το είδα ... Μάλλον λέτε για το modbus του SDM630

----------


## evzone

> Μάλλον λέτε για το modbus του SDM630



Σωστά!

Μπερδεύτηκαν οι συζητήσεις  :Rolleyes:

----------


## evzone

> Ούτε εγώ έβαλα τερματισμό γιατί αυτό είναι το καλό του ασύρματου αισθητήρα, μπαίνει... δίπλα στη μέτρηση.
> Καλού κακού βέβαια το RS485 είναι με θωρακισμένο καλώδιο, μέσα σε πίνακα ρεύματος περνάει..



Απλό συνεστραμμένο ζευγάρι αγωγών σκέφτομαι να βάλω. 
Άλλωστε η απόσταση είναι αμελητέα και το καλώδιο θα διατρέχει κάθετα τα καλώδια ισχύος.

----------


## glf

Ναι δε θα έχεις θέμα για μικρή απόσταση. Εγώ το είχα ήδη το καλώδιο..

----------


## netvoice

> Γίνεται και με τα δύο.
> 
> Αλλά μέσω IP150 θα έχεις πρόβλημα γιατί δεν επιτρέπει ταυτόχρονα 2 συνδέσεις. Βλέπε https://community.home-assistant.io/...io-addon/38569
> 
> Η λύση είναι αυτή που έκανε ο "netvoice" μέ το serial bus. Δές και εδώ  https://github.com/maragelis/ParadoxRs232toMqtt



Βασικά τα προβλήματα με το IP150 είναι 2, πρώτον μετά από alarm δεν σε αφήνει να οπλίσεις και δεύτερον δεν παίζει με την καινούργια version του IP150, αν θέλεις μπορώ να σου στείλω έτοιμο το αρχείο για το arduino να προγραμματίσεις ένα wemos.

Επίσης άλλο ένα μείον με την πρώτη λύση είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να έχεις 2 συστήματα στο ίδιο HA.

----------

aktis (07-04-19)

----------


## evzone

Grafana dashboard με τις μετρήσεις του SDM630:

Grafana_SDM630.jpg

----------


## glf

Σε τι έχεις βάλει το influxdb ;
SD σε raspberry;

----------


## evzone

> Σε τι έχεις βάλει το influxdb ;
> SD σε raspberry;



Στο TV Box που τρέχει παράλληλα Debian . 
Έχω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες με τη σύνθεση του συστήματος στη δημοσίευση #58.

----------


## herma666

Καλημέρα σε όλους
H πρώτη μου δημοσίευση στο hlektronika ......

Λοιπόν  μόλις χθές υλοποίησα με την επόμενη σειρα ενα esp01s + dht11
-- test  για έλεγχο uploading του esp01s με arduino
-- εφαρμογη με σειριακή επικοινωνία του esp01s+dht11 --> erduino για θερμοκρασία και υγρασία
--εφαρμογη με σειριακή επικοινωνία του esp01s+dht11 --> erduino για θερμοκρασία και υγρασία και 
   συγχρονως δημοσίευση στο thingspeak μέσω free channel

Επόμενα : εχω ενα sonoff bridge 433,   1 esp8266 nodemcu v3, μερικα 433 mhz  relay kai raspberry pi 1 b(512mb,no arm)

ερώτηση-απορια :  εαν γίνεται να χρησιμοποιήσουμε free channel απο μια δωρεαν υπηρεσια για να στέλνουμε την public ip του 
                            router  και μετα με μια δρομολόγηση  να έχουμε πρόσβαση στον τοπικό broker  που έχουμε
                            εγκαταστήσει τοπικά on line απο παντού !

Στο  raspberry pi 1 b    μπορώ να βάλω broker ,influxdb ,grafana   και με ποια σειρά;
Απο αυτά που ειδα στο internet   το sonoff bridge 433  με tasmota δεν χάνει τίποτε ,αλλά επεκτείνεται περισσότερο,έτσι είναι;

Για να αρχίσουμε σοβαρά πράγματα !!!!!!

----------


## evzone

Καλώς ήρθες Γιώργο στη παρέα!





> ερώτηση-απορια :  εαν γίνεται να χρησιμοποιήσουμε free channel απο μια δωρεαν υπηρεσια για να στέλνουμε την public ip του 
>                             router  και μετα με μια δρομολόγηση  να έχουμε πρόσβαση στον τοπικό broker  που έχουμε
>                             εγκαταστήσει τοπικά on line απο παντού !



Αν κατάλαβα καλά θες να έχεις απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο του σπιτιού μέσω Internet αλλά έχεις dynamic IP, σωστά;
Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση καλύτερο είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποια δωρεάν υπηρεσία dyndns και να χρησιμοποιείς ένα domain name αντί για public IP.
Οι περισσότεροι ρούτερ υποστηρίζουν dyndns, για αυτό δες τι δυνατότητες έχει ο δικός σου.





> Στο raspberry pi 1 b μπορώ να βάλω broker ,influxdb ,grafana και με ποια σειρά;



Η σειρά που αναφέρεις μια χαρά είναι, αν και δεν έχει σημασία.
Δε γνωρίζω όμως αν το raspi 1b μπορεί να υποστηρίξει τις εφαρμογές αυτές με τη μικρή μνήμη που διαθέτει.





> Απο αυτά που ειδα στο internet το sonoff bridge 433 με tasmota δεν χάνει τίποτε ,αλλά επεκτείνεται περισσότερο,έτσι είναι;



Sonoff με tasmota έχει πολλές δυνατότητες. Δοκίμασέ το και δε θα χάσεις.

----------


## glf

Ναι πρόσφατα δοκίμασα ένα Sonoff RF Bridge με Tasmota.
Μια χαρά.
Λαμβάνει τα RF και στέλνει τον κωδικό του κουμπιού που πατήθηκε στο MQTT.
Μάλιστα από το web interface μπορείς να στείλεις 'χειροκινητα' 16 διαφορετικούς κωδικούς σαν εντολές RF. 
Σαν τηλεκοντρόλ με 16 κουμπιά δηλαδή.

Είχα και ένα sonoff door sensor , μαγνητικό reed switch.
Αυτό όμως δίνει μόνο ένα σήμα όταν κλείνει η επαφή και δεν έχω σήμα όταν ανοίγει.
Όπως πχ σε sonoff με καλωδιωμενο reed switch για πόρτα.
Υπάρχει όμως άλλος καλύτερος αισθητήρας RF Kerui που μας κάνει.
Έχει κανάλι και για open και για close και για χαμηλή μπαταρία!
Περιμένω να ρθουν για να τα δοκιμάσω.

----------

aktis (11-04-19)

----------


## herma666

Καλημέρα 
Αν καταλαβαινω καλά απο αυτά στο internet και απο εσάς ,
με το που βάζω tasmota firmware  τόσο esp8266 όσο και σε sonoff bridge ,
οι ρυθμίσεις γίνονται απο web ή serial interface  και δεν χρειάζεται μετά 
το arduino να φορτωσω τίποτα, έτσι είναι ;

Μπάμπη !!
με πέθανε το openhab2,5 φορές το εγκατέστησα σε pc linux(mint) μαζι 
με influxdb-grafana-mosquito broker μέχρι να βρω  (έτσι νομίζω) οτι έφταιγε το γεγονός οτι 
με την εγκατάσταση του openhab2 οι φάκελλοι του openhab2 και τα αρχεία  ήταν read-only.....
Μετά που άλλαξα τα δικαιώματα ,όλα καλά.και οι editors και το grafana και το mosquito broker (έτσι λέω !!)
Το επόμενο να βάλω tasmota στο esp8266 και να κάνω την ολοκληρωμένη πρώτη δοκιμή
Και μετά το raspberry αν θα μπορέσει να τρέξουν όλα αυτά .

----------


## Mpampinos

ναι με tasmota μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις τα πάντα μέσω web ,console η mgtt 
καλύτερα όμως να ρυθμίσεις το wifi πρώτα στο arduino (user_config.h).

openhab2 και Rpi 1 δυστυχώς δεν θα δουλέψει σωστά λόγο μνήμης (θα έχεις  αρκετή καθυστέρηση στις εντολές )
προτεινω Rpi 3 b+ και ssd me openhabian

----------


## glf

Εγώ δε ξαναβάζω raspberry.. όλα τα τρέχω στο nas σε containers και αυτόματο backup.
Βαρέθηκα να παίζω με τις SD

----------


## herma666

Εύζωνα και Μπάμπη

Να είπω οτι μετα κόπων και βασάνων κατάφερα :
1. να στήσω ενα mosquito  και να δουλεύει με το esp8266 - tasmota ,dht11, ενα ρελαι(μια πορτα on-off)
2. ενα home assistant και να δουλεύει pc-linux mint 19.1
3 μια εφαρμογη ARIELA στο κινητο 

Μα κανένας απο τους δυο σας δεν είπε  ότι :
1.το configuration του esp8266-tasmota θέλει "λίγη" δουλειά
2.το home assistant ενα ολοκληρωμένο περιβάλλον με τις απειρες ιδιαίτερες 
   ρυθμίσεις που διαφέρουν απο εγκατάσταση σε εγκατάσταση(windows-linux1-linux2-raspberry..)
   αλλα τουλαχιστον βρίσκεις άκρη πιο εύκολα (μετα απο  το 10ημεροχ8ωρες ενασχόλησης)
   * εκανα 2 ώρες να βρώ το configuration φάκελλο αλλα  μετα ,αρχεια .yaml και ...  τέλος
3.το open hab 2 ,Μπάμπη , δαιδαλώδες και χωρίς συγκεκριμένο "μπούσουλα" ,γι'αυτο προτίμησα το home assistant
*** BEBAIA  σαν αποτέλεσμα της πολυπλοκότητος  έρχονται και οι πάρα πολλές δυνατότητες

Τώρα μένει απο "εξω"  επικοινωνία  θα ξεκινήσω απο την πρόταση σου Εύζωνα με dyndns

και θα ζητήσω να με φωτήσετε τι προσφέρουν οι influxdb+ grafana ( που να αξίζει την παραμετροποίηση να εγκατασταθούν και την παραμετροποίηση να δουλέψουν)

----------


## herma666

A! να δημοσιεύσουμε ένα  web-menu με tasmota και κανένα μικρό configuration home assistant .

Τις επόμενες ημέρες πιστεύω οτι θα δημοσιεύσω αυτό που έχω υλοποιήσει.

----------


## glf

Το tasmota στο 90% των περιπτώσεων δε θέλει κάποια από τις ειδικές εντολές.
Απλά η πρώτη φορά με το MQTT θέλει να μπεις στο.. νόημα.
Και για σιγουριά να βλέπεις την κονσόλα στο Tasmota...

----------


## leuteris107

Καλημέρα σ όλους. Έχω φτάσει να φορτώσω tasmota σ ένα ESP8266 και να βάλω πάνω σ αυτό ένα DHT22 και ένα DS3231. Σε τοπικό δίκτυο βλέπω κανονικά την θερμοκρασία και την υγρασία. Το DS3231 το προγραμμάτισα με σωστή ώρα - ημερομηνία πριν την εγκατάσταση αλλά στο tasmota δείχνει κανονική ώρα και λάθος ημερομηνία. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν μπορώ να δω με dyndns το ESP (χωρίς home assistant) και αν από μόνο του (χωρίς home assistant) να προγραμματίσω με on-off τα relay που έχω ορίσει. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## evzone

> A! να δημοσιεύσουμε ένα  web-menu με tasmota και κανένα μικρό configuration home assistant .
> 
> Τις επόμενες ημέρες πιστεύω οτι θα δημοσιεύσω αυτό που έχω υλοποιήσει.



https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post861555

 :Smile:

----------


## evzone

> Καλημέρα σ όλους. Έχω φτάσει να φορτώσω tasmota σ ένα ESP8266 και να βάλω πάνω σ αυτό ένα DHT22 και ένα DS3231. Σε τοπικό δίκτυο βλέπω κανονικά την θερμοκρασία και την υγρασία. Το DS3231 το προγραμμάτισα με σωστή ώρα - ημερομηνία πριν την εγκατάσταση αλλά στο tasmota δείχνει κανονική ώρα και λάθος ημερομηνία. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν μπορώ να δω με dyndns το ESP (χωρίς home assistant) και αν από μόνο του (χωρίς home assistant) να προγραμματίσω με on-off τα relay που έχω ορίσει. Ευχαριστώ



Καλημέρα Λευτέρη.

Για να δεις το ESP από το διαδίκτυο πρέπει να αντιστοιχίσεις στο router σου μία πόρτα TCP της αρεσκείας σου (π.χ. 4080) στην εσωτερική διεύθυνση IP του ESP και πόρτα TCP (80). Η τεχνική αυτή λέγεται PAT. Έπειτα μέσω του domain name που έχεις επιλέξει στην υπηρεσία dyndns χρησιμοποιείς την πόρτα TCP που επέλεξες. Π.χ. http://example.dyndns.org:4080
Προσοχή όμως γιατί με την τεχνική αυτή ανοίγεις πόρτα σε όλο το διαδίκτυο. Το λιγότερο που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να βάλεις password για το ESP.

Το Tasmota δίνει αρκετές δυνατότητες αυτοματισμού μέσω "rules". Θα χρειαστεί όμως να ενεργοποιήσεις τη δυνατότητα αυτή στο user_config_override.h
Για λεπτομέρειες δες εδώ: https://github.com/arendst/Sonoff-Tasmota/wiki/Rules

----------


## evzone

> και θα ζητήσω να με φωτήσετε τι προσφέρουν οι influxdb+ grafana ( που να αξίζει την παραμετροποίηση να εγκατασταθούν και την παραμετροποίηση να δουλέψουν)



Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ για τη καταγραφή ηλεκτρικών μεγεθών και καταναλώσεων:
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post867785

Η παραμετροποίηση προϋποθέτει βασικές γνώσεις βάσεων δεδομένων, εγκατάσταση και ρύθμιση εφαρμογών σε περιβάλλον Linux.

----------


## leuteris107

> Καλημέρα Λευτέρη.
> 
> Για να δεις το ESP από το διαδίκτυο πρέπει να αντιστοιχίσεις στο router σου μία πόρτα TCP της αρεσκείας σου (π.χ. 4080) στην εσωτερική διεύθυνση IP του ESP και πόρτα TCP (80). Η τεχνική αυτή λέγεται PAT. Έπειτα μέσω του domain name που έχεις επιλέξει στην υπηρεσία dyndns χρησιμοποιείς την πόρτα TCP που επέλεξες. Π.χ. http://example.dyndns.org:4080
> Προσοχή όμως γιατί με την τεχνική αυτή ανοίγεις πόρτα σε όλο το διαδίκτυο. Το λιγότερο που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να βάλεις password για το ESP.
> 
> Το Tasmota δίνει αρκετές δυνατότητες αυτοματισμού μέσω "rules". Θα χρειαστεί όμως να ενεργοποιήσεις τη δυνατότητα αυτή στο user_config_override.h
> Για λεπτομέρειες δες εδώ: https://github.com/arendst/Sonoff-Tasmota/wiki/Rules



Ευχαριστώ. Θα διαβάσω τις δυνατότητες στο user_config_override.h.

----------


## Mpampinos

στο _user_config_override.h_ είναι μόνο η βασικές ρυθμίσεις (wifi,mqtt) ,και ο σκοπός του αρχείου είναι για να μεταφέρετε από έκδοση σε έκδοση. 
οι ρυθμίσεις είναι στο _my_user_config.h_ .

για να ενεργοποιήσεις το _user_config_override.h πρέπει στο_ _my_user_config.h να αφαιρεσεις τα // από το  //#define USE_CONFIG_OVERRIDE

εγώ κάνω τις ρυθμίσεις μόνο στο_  (_my_user_config.h_ έκδοση 6.3. και νεότερη) (_user_config.h_ έκδοση 6.2. και κάτω )

----------


## leuteris107

> στο _user_config_override.h_ είναι μόνο η βασικές ρυθμίσεις (wifi,mqtt) ,και ο σκοπός του αρχείου είναι για να μεταφέρετε από έκδοση σε έκδοση. 
> οι ρυθμίσεις είναι στο _my_user_config.h_ .
> 
> για να ενεργοποιήσεις το _user_config_override.h πρέπει στο_ _my_user_config.h να αφαιρεσεις τα // από το  //#define USE_CONFIG_OVERRIDE
> 
> εγώ κάνω τις ρυθμίσεις μόνο στο_  (_my_user_config.h_ έκδοση 6.3. και νεότερη) (_user_config.h_ έκδοση 6.2. και κάτω )



 Καλησπέρα. Έχω την έκδοση 6.4.1 Πάω στο my_user_config.h, απενεργοποιώ το  #define USE_CONFIG_OVERRIDE και όταν φορτώνει βγάζει σφάλμα 
  C:\Users\bva ci\Desktop\tasmota\Sonoff-Tasmota-6.4.1\sonoff\sonoff.ino:34:90: fatal error: user_config_override.h: No such file or directory


  Αλλάζω το #define USE_CONFIG_OVERRIDE σε #define USE_CONFIG_OVERRIDE_Η και βγάζει σφάμλα  στην καρτέλα SONOFF  στο  WiFiUDP PortUdp;

----------


## Mpampinos

δεν υπαρχει αυτό το αρχείο απλά ένα δήγμα .
κανε αντιγραφή το user_config_override_sample.h
σε user_config_override.h

----------


## leuteris107

Με τις αλλαγές το πέρασε κανονικά. 
Στο my_user_config.h όρισα δική μου διεύθυνση, πόρτα και άνοιξα το router αλλά δεν μπορώ να το δω με dyndns. Τι λάθος έχω κάνει?

----------


## Mpampinos

δεν γνωρίζω τι λάθος έκανες μιας και δεν έχεις αρκετές πληροφορίες

για δοκιμές δεν χρειαζόσαστε καμιά υπηρεσία dns μιας και γνωρίζεις την δημόσια ip σου από τον ρουτερ η google "my ip" 
για να αποκλίσεις το λάθος από την υπηρεσία δυναμικού ονόματος 

δοκιμές προτείνονται πάντα από συσκευή εκτός εσωτερικού δικτύου

----------


## glf

Κάπου εδώ αξίζει να πούμε ότι όλες οι ρυθμίσεις μπορούν να γίνουν και κατά τη λειτουργία του Tasmota, από την κονσόλα.

Δλδ, μη πάει κανείς και ξαναφλασάρει μόνο και μόνο για να αλλάξει μια ρύθμιση!!

Το βασικό είναι να δίνουμε σωστά το wifi για να ξεκινήσει πιο εύκολα. Αλλά ούτε καν αυτό δε χρειάζεται.
Υπάρχουν τρόποι...

Για αυτό λέω ότι η κονσόλα στο Tasmota είναι πολύ χρήσιμη..

Πχ από κονσόλα του δίνω σταθερή εσωτερική IP
Αν γράψεις στο πεδίο κάτω από την κονσόλα 
IPADDRESS 192.168.0.44 (πχ) τότε θα κρατήσει αυτή την ip από την επόμενη επανεκκίνηση...

Έχει παααρα πολλές εντολές.

Και μετά να ξεκαθαρίσουμε το ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε reset ώστε να πάρει τις ρυθμίσεις που είχε το αρχείο user config όταν το φλασαραμε.
Αυτή είναι η κυριότερη χρησιμότητα.

----------


## takhs764

πορτα πως βαζουμε στο tasmota? ξερουμε?

----------


## evzone

> πορτα πως βαζουμε στο tasmota? ξερουμε?



Πόρτα για ποιο πράγμα;
Για πρόσβαση στο web interface η πόρτα είναι η 80 και αλλάζει μόνο από το my_user_config.h

----------


## leuteris107

Καλημέρα σ όλους. Έκανα αυτή την κατασκευή με το ESP8266. Όρισα την μονάδα Generic 18 και στην θέση D5 GPIO14 όρισα ένα DHT22 σαν SI7021.
Η θέση D2 GPIO4 ορίστηκε σαν I2C SDA (6) και η θέση D1 GPIO5 σαν I2C CSL (5). Έβαλα ένα BH1750 και τώρα μπορώ να δω θερμοκρασία και υγρασία χώρου καθώς και την φωτεινότητα σε Lx. Η θέση D6 GPIO12 Relay1 την όρισα σαν Relay1 (21) και μπορώ να κάνω εναλλαγή στο Relay. Μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά. 
Στο my_user_config.h ανοίγω τις επιλογές #define USE_DS3231   και #define USE_RTC_ADDR  0x68  και τοποθετώ ένα DS3231. Στην κονσόλα βλέπω την σωστή ώρα 10:10:56 RSL: SENSOR = {"Time":"1989-06-18T10:10:56"β¦.. 

  Προσπαθώ να ανοίξω το Relay μέσα από τις παραμέτρους του χρόνου (ενεργοποιώ την έξοδο 1 σε λειτουργεία ΟΝ, μαρκάρω οπλισμένο, επανάληψη και όλες τις ημέρες, βάζω ώρα) αλλά δεν ενεργοποιείται η έξοδος.  
Από την κονσόλα δίνω την εντολή Timer1 {"Arm":1,"Time":"10:23","Window":0,"Days":"SMTWTFS  ","Repeat":1,"Output":1,"Action":1} και βλέπω ότι έχει περάσει μέσα σαν κανόνας αλλά και πάλι δεν ενεργοποιείται η έξοδος.Τι λάθος γίνεται και δεν ενεργοποιείται η έξοδος?

----------


## evzone

> Καλημέρα σ όλους. Έκανα αυτή την κατασκευή με το ESP8266. Όρισα την μονάδα Generic 18 και στην θέση D5 GPIO14 όρισα ένα DHT22 σαν SI7021.
> Η θέση D2 GPIO4 ορίστηκε σαν I2C SDA (6) και η θέση D1 GPIO5 σαν I2C CSL (5). Έβαλα ένα BH1750 και τώρα μπορώ να δω θερμοκρασία και υγρασία χώρου καθώς και την φωτεινότητα σε Lx. Η θέση D6 GPIO12 Relay1 την όρισα σαν Relay1 (21) και μπορώ να κάνω εναλλαγή στο Relay. Μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά. 
> Στο my_user_config.h ανοίγω τις επιλογές #define USE_DS3231   και #define USE_RTC_ADDR  0x68  και τοποθετώ ένα DS3231. Στην κονσόλα βλέπω την σωστή ώρα 10:10:56 RSL: SENSOR = {"Time":"1989-06-18T10:10:56"β¦.. 
> 
>   Προσπαθώ να ανοίξω το Relay μέσα από τις παραμέτρους του χρόνου (ενεργοποιώ την έξοδο 1 σε λειτουργεία ΟΝ, μαρκάρω οπλισμένο, επανάληψη και όλες τις ημέρες, βάζω ώρα) αλλά δεν ενεργοποιείται η έξοδος.  
> Από την κονσόλα δίνω την εντολή Timer1 {"Arm":1,"Time":"10:23","Window":0,"Days":"SMTWTFS  ","Repeat":1,"Output":1,"Action":1} και βλέπω ότι έχει περάσει μέσα σαν κανόνας αλλά και πάλι δεν ενεργοποιείται η έξοδος.Τι λάθος γίνεται και δεν ενεργοποιείται η έξοδος?



Για δες τις ρυθμίσεις θερινής ώρας, ζώνης και συντεταγμένες. 
Το ρολόι βασίζεται σε αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## nikos12031990

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Μπήκα και εγώ στο τρυπάκι να ασχοληθώ με IoT σιγά σιγά. Έχω διαβάσει και έχω ασχοληθεί με κάποια πράγματα αλλά προς το παρον κάπου κολλάω. Προς στιγμήν, έχω πάρει ένα sonoff basic το οποίο και έχω φλασάρει tasmotta και έχει γίνει Wifi configuration, ώστε να παίρνει IP απο DHCP όταν είναι σε λειτουργία ώστε να συνδέεται στο τοπικό δίκτυο. Βρίσκω την IP και χρησιμοποιώ τον browser για να μπω στο interface του esp8266 ώστε να μπορώ τοπικά να ελέγξω το sonoff switch. 
Το θέμα είναι το εξής. Προσπαθώ να βρω ένα τρόπο να ελέγχω το sonoff απομακρυσμένα πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι κάπως πρέπει να βγω στο internet. Είχα σκεφτεί να το κάνω με ddns και port forwad μιλώντας στην πόρτα που ορίζει το tasmotta για το sonoff, αλλά επειδή μελλοντικά θέλω να αυτοματοποιήσω όλο το σπίτι σίγουρα θα χρειαστώ πλατφόρμα όπου θα ρίξω όλες τις συσκευές πάνω εκεί. Μάλλον θα καταλήξω σε Home Assistant, αλλά προς το παρόν για να μπω στη φιλοσοφία ασχολήθηκα με node-red.
Έστησα λοιπον ένα απλό dashboard στο node-red (το οποίο παρεπιπτώντος τρέχω σε windows όπου μέσω cmd τρέχει server που μου κάνει host για να μπορέσω να ανοίξω την πλατφόρμα σε browser), και δημιουργώντας και ένα account σε public mqtt broker κατάφερα να στέλνω κάποια messages *απο* node-red, όπως αντίστοιχα και να στέλνω απο το UI που παρέχει το CloudMQTT κάποια messages *στο* node-red. 
Το θέμα είναι, πως θα μπορέσω με τον publish mqtt broker να στείλω στο sonoff χρησιμοποιώντας το node-red?? Αν κάνω mqtt configuration στο interface του sonoff, όταν στέλνω ένα Message απο το node-red στο public mqtt σε συγκεκριμένο topic, θα γίνεται αυτόματα subscribe στο sonoff που είναι στο σπίτι μου?
Έχω δει οτι κάποιοι αναφέρατε οτι χρησιμοποιείται node-red για το σκοπό αυτό και ελέγχεται το sonoff. Πως ακριβώς το κάνατε?

----------


## evzone

Γεια σου Νίκο,

Σχετικά με το ερώτημά σου, η ροή της πληροφορίας είναι: 
Node-Red <--> MQTT Broker <--> Sonoff

Από τη στιγμή που χρησιμοποιείς public MQTT broker τότε πρέπει να βρεις ένα τρόπο ώστε το Sonoff να λαμβάνει και να στέλνει δεδομένα μέσω Internet από και προς το public MQTT broker.
Ίσως είναι καλύτερο να στήσεις ένα τοπικό MQTT broker (πχ το Mosquitto) στο PC σου και να πειραματιστείς.

----------


## nikos12031990

evzone σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απάντηση.
Το θεμα με τον broker νομιζω το εχω λύσει, καθώς όπως ειπα μπορω να επικοινωνήσω με cloudmqtt μέσω nodered ετσι όπως το εχω στήσει. Ο λόγος μάλλον που δεν οπλίζει το ρελε του sonoff ειναι γιατι δεν εχω ορίσει σωστα τα gpio pins απο το conf module και μάλλον κατα το subscribe ενεργοποείται άλλο pin.
Η αλήθεια ειναι, οτι ακομα υπαρχει μια σύγχυση στο μυαλό μου με όλα αυτα. Στην πορεία θεωρώ θα αρχίσει να ξεκαθαρίζει το τοπίο.
Μια ερώτηση σχετικά με mosquitto. Το mosquitto ειναι software που στήνεται επάνω στο λειτουργικό του υπολογιστή και δημιουργεί server όπου με cmd commands εκτελούνται κάποια services? Η χρειάζεται hardware device για να στηθεί επάνω; Όπως το hassio σε raspberri για να τρέξει το homeassistant στον browser?

----------


## Mpampinos

το mqtt είναι προγραμμα  ,δεν χρειαζετε ιδιαίτερο hardware

----------


## nikos12031990

Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα/ερώτημα. Όπως ανέφερα έχω το sonoff Basic. Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω το ρελε το οποίο βρίσκεται στο GPIO12. Όταν κάνω publish απο το node-red στο topic που υποτίθεται οτι είναι subscribe το sonoff, στην ουσία το "μήνυμα ON" τι ακριβώς ενεργοποιεί? Δηλαδή η εντολή που πάει? Έχω κάνει mqtt configuration στις ρυθμίσεις του sonoff και εν συνέπεια το sonoff ακούει στο topic του cloud broker στο οποίο κάνω publish απο node-red, αλλά πως ακριβώς μπορώ να ελέγξω ένα συγκεκριμένο gpio??

----------


## Mpampinos

> Όταν κάνω publish απο το node-red στο topic που υποτίθεται οτι είναι subscribe το sonoff, στην ουσία το "μήνυμα ON" τι ακριβώς ενεργοποιεί?



εάν έχεις ρυθμίσει σωστά το sonoff θα ενεργοποιηθει το ρελε 

στο tasmota (sonoff ) έχεις ρυθμίσει .
*MQTT parameters 
**Host() 
*τον ιδιο σερβερ που έχεις και στο node   
*Topic = %topic%
*ένα όνομα για το τοπικ πχ sonoff1

*Full Topic (%prefix%/%topic%/)
*%prefix%/%topic%/

τώρα στο node-red το τοπικ πρέπει να είναι 
cmnd/sonoff1/POWER
και μήνυμα ON η OFF 





> αλλά πως ακριβώς μπορώ να ελέγξω ένα συγκεκριμένο gpio??



το tasmota ξεκινά πάντα με ρυθμίσεις για sonoff basic οπότε δεν χρειαζετε να ρυθμίσεις καποιο gpio.
μπορείς στο tasmota Module parameters να ρυθμίσεις ένα συγκεκριμένο gpio,
πχ το gpio14 να βάλεις ένα δεύτερο ρελε και να το ρυθμίσεις relay2(22) το οποίο θα ακουη στο τοπικ  cmnd/sonoff1/POWER2

----------


## nikos12031990

'Ετσι όπως το έχω τώρα, φαίνεται οτι η εντολή φτάνει στο sonoff απο το node-red, καθώς ανοίγοντας την κονσολα του sonoff βλέπω να έρχεται μήνυμα κάθε φορά που δίνω εντολή απο το node-red, απλά μου γράφει unknown command και το led κάνει ένα απλό blink και ξανα σβήνει.
H μόνη διαφορά απο αυτά που μου έχεις παραθέσει, είναι οτι στο topic του node-red εγώ έχω βάλει* cmnd/sonoff* και όχι *cmnd/sonoff/POWER.*Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει αυτό που δεν αντιλαμβάνεται την εντολή το sonoff και βγάζει unkown command?







> ένα συγκεκριμένο gpio,
> [/COLOR]πχ το gpio14 να βάλεις ένα δεύτερο ρελε και να το ρυθμίσεις relay2(22) το οποίο θα ακουη στο τοπικ  cmnd/sonoff1/POWER2




Κοινώς αν ρυθμίσεις στο configure module ό,τι gpio θες, θα ενεργοποιηθούν όλα με το που έρθει ON στο topic??

----------


## Mpampinos

χρειαζετε το POWER 

για τα ρελε, το ενσωματωμένο ανταποκρίνεται στο *cmnd/sonoff/POWER η* *cmnd/sonoff/POWER1
*για δεύτερο ρελε το ρυθμίζεις relay2 (δεν έχεις επιλογή για relay1 μίας και είναι πιασμενο από το ενσωματωμένο ρελε)

με λίγα λόγια 
*relay1 --->**cmnd/sonoff/POWER1
**relay2 --->cmnd/sonoff/POWER2 
**relay3 --->cmnd/sonoff/POWER3*

----------


## nikos12031990

Mpampinos σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα το δοκιμάσω το απόγευμα στο σπίτι. 

Κάτι ακόμα. Το sonoff χρειάζεται τροφοδοσία 3v3 για το ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα την οποίο δίνουμε στα pins απο το serial to USB adapter.
Aν παρόλα αυτά μετά τον προγραμματισμό, θέλουμε να τοποθετήσουμε το sonoff για παράδειγμα σε μέρος που δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση για dc voltage τι κανουμε? Τροφοδοτώντας με 220v  στην κλέμα υπάρχει περίπτωση να παρέχεται και τροφοδοσία στο ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα μέσω ενσωματωμένου τροφοδοτικού ίσως? Αν και το θεωρώ απίθανο.

----------


## Mpampinos

Ναι παρέχεται τροφοδοσία και στο ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα μέσω ενσωματωμένου τροφοδοτικού

αλλά προτού γίνει κάτι λάθος υποθέτω ότι έχεις το sonoff basic όπως έγραψες και όχι κάτι άλλο

----------


## nikos12031990

Το sonoff basic έχω και για την ακρίβεια μόλις το τσέκαρα με την αλλαγή (POWER στο topic) Και δούλεψε.
Ερώτηση. Δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε το full topic στο οποίο θα ανταποκρίνεται το ρελε? Και επίσης μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι διαφορά έχει το topic με το full topic στο mqtt configure?
Προσπαθώ να βάλω στο full topic ένα δικό μου path και αντίστοιχα το node-red να κάνει publish στο ίδιο, αλλά σε κανένα δεν ανταποκρίνεται πέρα απο το cmnd/sonoff/POWER

----------


## Mpampinos

> Δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε το full topic στο οποίο θα ανταποκρίνεται το ρελε?



ναι μπορείς αλλά δεν καταλαβαινω για πιο λόγο 
στο τασμοτα είναι προκαθορισμενες μερικές εντολές ,για παραδειγμα στο my_user_config.h που ανέβασες στο sonoff 




```
#define MQTT_STATUS_OFF        "OFF"             // [StateText1] Command or Status result when turned off (needs to be a string like "0" or "Off")
#define MQTT_STATUS_ON         "ON"              // [StateText2] Command or Status result when turned on (needs to be a string like "1" or "On")
#define MQTT_CMND_TOGGLE       "TOGGLE"          // [StateText3] Command to send when toggling (needs to be a string like "2" or "Toggle")
#define MQTT_CMND_HOLD         "HOLD"            // [StateText4] Command to send when button is kept down for over KEY_HOLD_TIME * 0.1 seconds (needs to be a string like "HOLD")


// -- MQTT topics ---------------------------------
  // Example "tasmota/bedroom/%topic%/%prefix%/" up to 80 characers
#define MQTT_FULLTOPIC         "%prefix%/%topic%/" // [FullTopic] Subscribe and Publish full topic name - Legacy topic

// %prefix% token options
#define SUB_PREFIX             "cmnd"            // [Prefix1] Sonoff devices subscribe to %prefix%/%topic% being SUB_PREFIX/MQTT_TOPIC and SUB_PREFIX/MQTT_GRPTOPIC
#define PUB_PREFIX             "stat"            // [Prefix2] Sonoff devices publish to %prefix%/%topic% being PUB_PREFIX/MQTT_TOPIC
#define PUB_PREFIX2            "tele"            // [Prefix3] Sonoff devices publish telemetry data to %prefix%/%topic% being PUB_PREFIX2/MQTT_TOPIC/UPTIME, POWER and TIME
```


μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε ότι θέλουμε αλλά το _%prefix% χρειαζετε μιας και αυτό καθορίζει τα εισερχόμενα μηνύματα από τα εξερχόμενα .
_παραδειγμα _SUB_PREFIX             "cmnd"  έστειλες ΟΝ  στο cmnd/sonoff/POWER  οπού είναι το τοπικ που παρακολουθηθεί το τασμοτα (SUB)
εσύ το έστειλες αλλά δεν ξέρεις αν το μήνυμα ελήφθη και η λάμπα άναψε,  αν το μήνυμα ελήφθη και το sonoff άναψε την λάμπα 
θα σου απαντήσει στο_ _PUB_PREFIX             "stat" _ stat/sonoff/POWER = ON οπότε εισαι σίγουρος ότι η λάμπα άναψε

----------


## nikos12031990

Καταρχήν σε ευχαριστώ που ασχολείσαι. Ο λόγος είναι καθαρά εγκυκλοπαιδικός, καθώς πέρα απο το να κάνω ένα έτοιμο project, προσπαθώ να κατανοήσω την φιλοσοφία των IoT γενικά, ώστε να μπορώ να υλοποιήσω οτιδήποτε θέλω αργότερα. Είναι θέμα κατανόησης αυτών που κάνω και όχι τυφλοσούρτι. 

Οκ, απο οτι κατάλαβα είναι θέμα λοιπόν συγκεκριμένου "στησίματος" του Tasmotta firmware πάνω στο sonoff. Προφανώς είχα άγνοια, καθώς δεν χρησιμοποίησα τον συμβατικό τρόπο να φλασάρω το firmware μέσω Arduino IDE, αλλά το έκανα φλασάροντας κατευθείαν το sonoff.bin με το FlasherEZ, πράγμα το οποίο σημαίνει οτι δεν είχα πρόσβαση και δεν είδα καν τα configuration files.

Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις!

----------


## leuteris107

Καλησπέρα. Όπως έγραψα και στο #108 έχω κάνει μια συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή με ESP8266 MCU και Tasmota. Πρόσθεσα ένα DHT22, ένα DS3231 και ένα BH1750 για να βλέπω  φωτεινότητα.  Μέχρις  τώρα με Dyndns μπορώ να το ελέγχω από μακριά. Το DS3231 λειτουργεί κανονικά και μπορώ να προγραμματίζω ON-OFF τις εξόδους. Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι εάν με βάση το BH1750(φωτεινότητα) μπορώ να φτιάξω κανόνα που ν ανοίγει ένα relay όπου η φωτεινότητα να είναι  ΧΧΧΧ  και η ώρα  να είναι μεγαλύτερη από 16:30. Σκεφτόμουν μια κατασκευή που ν ανοίγει τα φώτα του κήπου και να κλείνουν κάποια ώρα που θα ορίζω εγώ. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Mpampinos

αν και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με κανόνες στο τασμοτα μαλλον κάτι τέτοιο σου κάνει 
https://github.com/arendst/Sonoff-Ta...ly-in-mornings

----------


## leuteris107

Θα δοκιμάσω κάποιες παραλλαγές των εντολών.  Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## nikos12031990

Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα. Όπως ανέφερα έχω κάποια sonoff basic τα οποία έχω φλασάρει tasmotta και προσπαθώ να τα χρησιμοποιήσω για αρχή ώστε να ανοιγοκλείνω κάποιους διακόπτες. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι οτι τα συγκεκριμένα, όταν τροφοδοτούνται με 230V Ac δεν λειτουργούν, παραμένουν νεκρά. Απο όσο θυμάμαι μου είπατε οτι το ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα λειτουργεί με εσωτερικό τροφοδοτικό απο τα 230V, αλλά αυτό σε μένα δεν συμβαίνει. 
Τα sonoff είναι τα καινούργια Sonoff RF R2 V1.0

----------


## Mpampinos

πρόσεξε από πια μεριά έβαλες τα καλώδια ,Input είναι η μεριά που πρέπει να έχει συνέχεια ρεύμα

----------


## nikos12031990

Οχι η συνδεσμολογία είναι σωστή, αλλά παρόλα αυτά δυστυχώς δεν ανταποκρίνεται. Ίσως με κάποια καθοδήγηση να μπορούσα να κάνω κάποιες μετρήσεις για να δω που "κοβει". Πάντως 220 μέχρι και το bridge rectifier μου έρχονται κανονικά. Μετά είναι το θέμα, καθώς δεν παίρνω καθόλου ένδειξη στο μέρος που μου τροφοδοτεί το regulator για να πάρω τα 3Vv3.

Επισυνάπτω και κάποιες φώτο. 

front.jpgback.jpg

----------


## Mpampinos

ίσος ελλατωματικο ,μετά το bridge rectifier πρέπει να έχεις 220+ DC ,και στο καφέ κίτρινο καλώδιο 12 v DC

----------


## evzone

Για να αναθερμάνουμε το θέμα, μόλις εγκατέστησα το νέο Sonoff mini DIY με firmware Tasmota φυσικά.
Το έχω συνδέσει σε διακόπτη μέσα στο χωνευτό κουτί για τον έλεγχο του φωτισμού στο σαλόνι.

Η αλλαγή σε Tasmota μπορεί να γίνει ασύρματα χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητη η χρήση σειριακού μετατροπέα USB-UART 
Η τοποθέτηση και η συνδέσεις είναι εύκολες. Προϋπόθεση η ύπαρξη ουδετέρου στο κουτί του διακόπτη.

Και μερικές φωτογραφίες:

IMG_20190907_180635.jpg IMG_20190907_181205.jpgIMG_20190907_182053.jpg IMG_20190907_182422.jpg

Επόμενο βήμα η τοποθέτηση περισσότερων σημείων ελέγχου φωτισμού και η δημιουργία σεναρίων στο Node-RED.
Περιμένω και ένα Shelly 2.5 να το δοκιμάσω σε διπλό διακόπτη.

----------

MAIK721 (14-12-19), 

vasilllis (07-09-19)

----------


## vasilllis

Σε dimmer δεν έχουν βγάλει κάτι ε;

----------


## evzone

> Σε dimmer δεν έχουν βγάλει κάτι ε;




Για δες αυτό:
https://community.home-assistant.io/...-dimmer/119156

----------

vasilllis (07-09-19)

----------


## leuteris107

Καλημέρα σ όλους. 
Μέχρι στιγμής έχω ένα sonoff και ένα ESP8266 NodeMCU με λειτουργία Tasmota στα οποία έχω στατική ΙΡ και πόρτα και με την χρήση dyndns μπορώ να τα διαχειριστώ. Θα ήθελα να έχω ένα web interface για την διαχείριση αυτών.  Σκέφτηκα σ ένα raspberry να βάλω  mosquitto mqtt broker και home assistant. Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας και από που θα ξεκινήσω.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## evzone

Μόλις ολοκλήρωσα τον έλεγχο φωτισμού μέσω φωνής. Η υλοποίηση έγινε ως εξής:

*Hardware:
*- Android TV box με OS Android και Linux
- USB Microphone
- Sonoff Mini DIY με Tasmota
- Shelly 2.5 με Tasmota

*Software:*
- Google Assistant
- Google Home
- gBridge
- Mosquito
- Node-RED

----------


## leuteris107

Καλημέρα. Έχω ενεργοποιήσει στο HA την ssl επικοινωνία (https://  ) με το duckdnd.  Έχω επίσης φτιάξει και έναν μετεωρολογικό σταθμό που έχει μια εσωτερική διεύθυνση χωρίς ssl π.χ  http://192.68.1.25:8080. Πως θα μπορούσα να βλέπω τον σταθμό μέσα από το ΗΑ?

----------


## Sted

Καλησπέρα,

Τώρα έπεσε το μάτι μου στο thread και σκεφτόμουν τελευταία να ασχοληθώ με κάτι τέτοιο. Έχω ήδη κάποια sonoff που τα δούλευα με την official εφαρμογή/server και θέλω να το εξελίξω. Κάπου έχω ξεχασμένα κάτι ESP όπως και Arduino που έπαιζα παλιότερα. 

Υπάρχει κανένα link να ξεκινήσουμε το διάβασμα εμείς οι νέοι για τα hubs και γενικά πως ξεκινάει η "ανηφόρα";

----------


## georgeb1957

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Τώρα έπεσε το μάτι μου στο thread και σκεφτόμουν τελευταία να ασχοληθώ με κάτι τέτοιο. Έχω ήδη κάποια sonoff που τα δούλευα με την official εφαρμογή/server και θέλω να το εξελίξω. Κάπου έχω ξεχασμένα κάτι ESP όπως και Arduino που έπαιζα παλιότερα. 
> 
> Υπάρχει κανένα link να ξεκινήσουμε το διάβασμα εμείς οι νέοι για τα hubs και γενικά πως ξεκινάει η "ανηφόρα";



Δες εδώ https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post870615

----------


## evzone

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Τώρα έπεσε το μάτι μου στο thread και σκεφτόμουν τελευταία να ασχοληθώ με κάτι τέτοιο. Έχω ήδη κάποια sonoff που τα δούλευα με την official εφαρμογή/server και θέλω να το εξελίξω. Κάπου έχω ξεχασμένα κάτι ESP όπως και Arduino που έπαιζα παλιότερα. 
> 
> Υπάρχει κανένα link να ξεκινήσουμε το διάβασμα εμείς οι νέοι για τα hubs και γενικά πως ξεκινάει η "ανηφόρα";



Προτείνω να πειραματιστείς και με το Tasmota το οποίο απογειώνει τα Sonoff και όλα τα υλικά που βασίζονται στο ESP:
https://tasmota.github.io/docs/#/

----------


## MAIK721

> Για να αναθερμάνουμε το θέμα, μόλις εγκατέστησα το νέο Sonoff mini DIY με firmware Tasmota φυσικά.
> Το έχω συνδέσει σε διακόπτη μέσα στο χωνευτό κουτί για τον έλεγχο του φωτισμού στο σαλόνι.
> 
> Η αλλαγή σε Tasmota μπορεί να γίνει ασύρματα χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητη η χρήση σειριακού μετατροπέα USB-UART 
> Η τοποθέτηση και η συνδέσεις είναι εύκολες. Προϋπόθεση η ύπαρξη ουδετέρου στο κουτί του διακόπτη.
> 
> Και μερικές φωτογραφίες:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78823 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78824Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78822 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78825
> ...



Ωραία! :Smile:  Νόμιζα ότι δεν χωράει στο κουτί. Ψαχνόμουν να δω για εφαρμογή μέσα στον τοίχο και έβρισκα μόνο με uk plug που είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερες οι πρίζες.Είναι πολύ καλή λύση αν δεν θες να ξοδευτείς με τις T3. To Shelly τελικά το δοκίμασες στον διπλό?

Ξέρουμε αν oι basic  χωράνε στο ίδιο κουτί? 'Εχω την εντύπωση πως όχι..

----------


## evzone

> Ωραία! Νόμιζα ότι δεν χωράει στο κουτί. Ψαχνόμουν να δω για εφαρμογή μέσα στον τοίχο και έβρισκα μόνο με uk plug που είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερες οι πρίζες.Είναι πολύ καλή λύση αν δεν θες να ξοδευτείς με τις T3. To Shelly τελικά το δοκίμασες στον διπλό?
> 
> Ξέρουμε αν oι basic  χωράνε στο ίδιο κουτί? 'Εχω την εντύπωση πως όχι..



Sonoff basic δε χωράει στο κλασικό χωνευτό κουτί διακόπτη ούτε κατά διάνυα. 

Το Shelly 2.5 το δοκίμασα με διπλό διακόπτη και λειτουργεί απρόσκοπτα. Η συνδεσμολογία διαφέρει με το Sonoff mini και έχει επιπλέον αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας και μετρητή ενέργειας.

Ακολουθεί το web interface από το Shelly 2.5 αναβαθμισμένο σε Tasmota:

Annotation 2019-12-14 151916.jpg

----------

aktis (14-12-19)

----------


## mtzag

Εγω παραγγειλα μερικα esp32 3 με καμερα 1 με gprs και 1 απλο.

----------


## Sted

Διάβασα μερικά πράγματα. Θα ξεκινήσω συλλέγοντας υλικά. Sonoff έχω, FTDI για προγραμματισμό έχω, μου λείπει η συσκευή που θα κάνει το mqqt broker. Να πάρω ένα Raspberry ή έχετε καμία άλλη πρόταση;

----------


## leuteris107

Καλημέρα σ όλους. Εγώ ενεργοποίησα Home Assistant σ ένα Raspberry pi 4 και μέσα σ αυτό το mqtt broker. Στα Sonoff έβαλα Tasmota.

----------


## evzone

> Διάβασα μερικά πράγματα. Θα ξεκινήσω συλλέγοντας υλικά. Sonoff έχω, FTDI για προγραμματισμό έχω, μου λείπει η συσκευή που θα κάνει το mqqt broker. Να πάρω ένα Raspberry ή έχετε καμία άλλη πρόταση;



Αν έχεις TV Box με Android μπορείς να εγκαταστήσεις ένα chroot περιβάλλον χρησιμοποιώντας το Linux Deploy. Παρόλο που υπάρχουν ορισμένοι περιορισμοί έχω εγκαταστήσει MQTT broker, Node-RED, InfluxDB, Grafana και OpenVPN.

----------


## evzone

> Εγω παραγγειλα μερικα esp32 3 με καμερα 1 με gprs και 1 απλο.



Πώς σκέφτεσαι να χρησιμοποιήσεις τη κάμερα με το ESP32;

----------


## Sted

> Αν έχεις TV Box με Android μπορείς να εγκαταστήσεις ένα chroot περιβάλλον χρησιμοποιώντας το Linux Deploy. Παρόλο που υπάρχουν ορισμένοι περιορισμοί έχω εγκαταστήσει MQTT broker, Node-RED, InfluxDB, Grafana και OpenVPN.



Καλή ιδέα αυτή. Έχω Asteriksk PBX οπότε ίσως μπορώ να το βάλω εκεί.

----------


## tgi

> Αν έχεις TV Box με Android μπορείς να εγκαταστήσεις ένα chroot περιβάλλον χρησιμοποιώντας το Linux Deploy. Παρόλο που υπάρχουν ορισμένοι περιορισμοί έχω εγκαταστήσει MQTT broker, Node-RED, InfluxDB, Grafana και OpenVPN.



Μπορείς να μου δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες για αυτό;;;;

Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk

----------


## evzone

> Μπορείς να μου δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες για αυτό;;;;
> 
> Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk



Χρησιμοποιώντας την εφαρμογή Linux Deploy από το playstore εγκαθιστάς μία διανομή linux (προτείνω Debian) που τρέχει σε δικό της περιβάλλον ανεξάρτητα από το Android.Προφανώς μοιράζεται τον ίδιο πυρήνα. Μόλις τα καταφέρεις συνδέεσαι με ssh και εγκαθιστάς τους server που χρειάζεσαι.

Η όλη διαδικασία προορίζεται για προχωρημένους χρήστες που έχουν γνώσεις λειτουργικών linux, δικτύων και εφαρμογών server.

----------


## mtzag

> Πώς σκέφτεσαι να χρησιμοποιήσεις τη κάμερα με το ESP32;



  Θα παρακολουθω και θα ανοιγοκλεινω ενα μηχανημα

----------


## Sted

Το σκέφτηκα απο εδώ, το σκέφτηκα απο εκεί, λέω να κάνω ένα αυτόνομο μηχάνημα MQTT broker. Να πάρω rPi ή έχετε καμία πρόταση φθηνότερη/καλύτερη;

----------


## kioan

> Το σκέφτηκα απο εδώ, το σκέφτηκα απο εκεί, λέω να κάνω ένα αυτόνομο μηχάνημα MQTT broker. Να πάρω rPi ή έχετε καμία πρόταση φθηνότερη/καλύτερη;



Ρίξε μια ματιά και στο Banana Pi M1+. (Allwinner A20 Dual-core 1.0GHz CPU, 1GB DDR3 RAM, Gigabit LAN, WiFi, Bluetooth)

Έχει και hardware SATA controller οπότε του βάζεις ένα 2,5" και ξενοιάζεις μια για πάντα με τις SD που χαλάνε κλπ  (στο RPi γίνεται με το πολύ πιο αργό USB-to-SATA).


Δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ακόμα αλλά περιμένω ένα για δοκιμή. Αν έχεις υπομονή θα μπορώ να σου πω σε κανένα μήνα, μόλις το παραλάβω.

----------

aktis (28-12-19), 

dmyl (15-11-20), 

georgeb1957 (24-12-19), 

Sted (08-01-20)

----------


## evzone

Διαθέσιμος από το τέλος του έτους νέος διακόπτης Sonoff για USB. Το ενδιαφέρον στο νέο προϊόν είναι ότι δεν φέρει ESP αλλά ένα καινούργιο wifi chip ονόματι CKW04.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο σύνδεσμο:
https://hackaday.com/2019/12/26/new-...new-wifi-chip/

----------


## Sted

> Ρίξε μια ματιά και στο Banana Pi M1+. (Allwinner A20 Dual-core 1.0GHz CPU, 1GB DDR3 RAM, Gigabit LAN, WiFi, Bluetooth)
> 
> Έχει και hardware SATA controller οπότε του βάζεις ένα 2,5" και ξενοιάζεις μια για πάντα με τις SD που χαλάνε κλπ  (στο RPi γίνεται με το πολύ πιο αργό USB-to-SATA).
> 
> 
> Δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ακόμα αλλά περιμένω ένα για δοκιμή. Αν έχεις υπομονή θα μπορώ να σου πω σε κανένα μήνα, μόλις το παραλάβω.



Έχεις link για παραγγελία;

----------


## kioan

> Έχεις link για παραγγελία;



Από Banggood το παρήγγειλα, αλλά ακόμα περιμένω  :Sad:  Όταν έβαλα την παραγγελία το έδειχνε διαθέσιμο, αλλά μερικές μέρες μετά το εμφάνισε ως out of stock και η παραγγελία εκκρεμεί.
Μάλιστα σήμερα, λίγο πιο πριν, μίλησα με το support τους και ρώτησα αν έχουν εκτίμηση του πότε θα είναι διαθέσιμο. Μου απάντησαν πως αναμένεται αλλά δεν τους έχει γνωστοποιηθεί συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία.

----------


## aktis

Bρηκα αυτο απο τον κατασκευαστή, αν και εγω ειμαι συντηρητικός ....   ( raspi boy )
Κάπου είχα δει και ένα κιτακι της wd για σκληρό και στον raspberry . O sata driver του allwinner ακόμα εχει προβληματάκια πάντως διαβάζω ...

https://www.cnx-software.com/2019/05...e-performance/

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3233...17dd37d7degzHm

----------


## kioan

> Κάπου είχα δει και ένα κιτακι της wd για σκληρό και στον raspberry . O sata driver του allwinner ακόμα εχει προβληματάκια πάντως διαβάζω ...



Αν βάλεις SATA στο raspberry θα είναι αναγκαστικά πάνω από USB, οπότε είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην κερδίσεις και σε ταχύτητα έτσι και αλλιώς.

Το κακό με το AliExpress είναι πως κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα περάσει απο τελωνείο, ενώ το Banggood θα το στείλει μέσω Ευρώπης.

----------


## kioan

> Από Banggood το παρήγγειλα, αλλά ακόμα περιμένω  Όταν έβαλα την παραγγελία το έδειχνε διαθέσιμο, αλλά μερικές μέρες μετά το εμφάνισε ως out of stock και η παραγγελία εκκρεμεί.



Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, το Banana Pi M1+ είναι και πάλι διαθέσιμο στο Banggood.

----------


## leuteris107

Καλημέρα σ΄ όλους. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποια  λάμπα Ε14 ή Ε27 wifi  έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος και αν ενσωματώνεται χωρίς προβλήματα σε home assistant. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## georgeb1957

> Καλημέρα σ΄ όλους. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποια  λάμπα Ε14 ή Ε27 wifi  έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος και αν ενσωματώνεται χωρίς προβλήματα σε home assistant. Ευχαριστώ



Δές εδώ https://shelly.cloud/wifi-smart-home...on-shelly-duo/
Θα είναι διαθέσιμη απο 20 Ιανουαρίου και κοστίζει 10 ευρώ.

----------


## leuteris107

> Δές εδώ https://shelly.cloud/wifi-smart-home...on-shelly-duo/
> Θα είναι διαθέσιμη απο 20 Ιανουαρίου και κοστίζει 10 ευρώ.



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Η ενσωμάτωση στο mqtt με ποιο τρόπο γίνεται?

----------


## georgeb1957

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Η ενσωμάτωση στο mqtt με ποιο τρόπο γίνεται?



Μόλις κυκλοφορήση το shelly DUO θα πάρεις οδηγίες απο εδώ 
https://shelly-api-docs.shelly.cloud/#mqtt-support

----------


## Sted

Μπορώ να βάλω ένα παλιό eeePC για broker; Τι OS προτείνετε;

----------


## kioan

Ναι, μπορείς. 
Προτείνω Debian. Υπάρχει αρκετό υλικό σχετικά με την εγκατάσταση σε eeePC.

----------


## Sted

> Ναι, μπορείς. 
> Προτείνω Debian. Υπάρχει αρκετό υλικό σχετικά με την εγκατάσταση σε eeePC.



Θα το δώ μόλις βρώ χρόνο πάλι. Ίσως βάλω Arch όπως είχα για κύριο OS παλιότερα που είχα όρεξη μεγάλη.

----------


## userM

> Γίνεται και με τα δύο.
> 
> Αλλά μέσω IP150 θα έχεις πρόβλημα γιατί δεν επιτρέπει ταυτόχρονα 2 συνδέσεις. Βλέπε https://community.home-assistant.io/...io-addon/38569
> 
> Η λύση είναι αυτή που έκανε ο "netvoice" μέ το serial bus. Δές και εδώ  https://github.com/maragelis/ParadoxRs232toMqtt



Καλησπέρα σας
επειδή είμαι ακριβώς σε αυτή την φάση, πρόκειται να βάλω τον SP6000 και θέλω να τον συνδέσω στο Home Assistant ψάχνω την λύση με το IP150.
O τεχνικός που θα κάνει την εγκατάσταση δεν είναι σίγουρος ότι μπορεί να το συνδέσει.
Μήπως κάποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει?
Θα του δείξω το συγκεκριμένο ποστ από το HA αλλά θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω αν κάποιος (αν χρειαστεί) μπορεί να βοήθησει στην εγκατάσταση.
προς το παρόν ψάχνω για το IP150 με firmware 1.50 το οποίο από ότι μου είπαν συνδέετε (σχετικά) εύκολα.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## georgeb1957

Ενας τύπος απο την Ρωσσία ο AlexxIT κατόρθωσε να φτιάξει ένα component για τα Sonoff στο Home Assistant το οποίο επιτρέπει να επικοινωνούν τα Sonoff με το Home Assistant, χωρίς την ανάγκη φλασαρίσματος με το ΤΑΣΜΟΤΑ και το κυριότερο δεν χρησιμοποιεί το cloud δηλ. τέλος οι κινέζικοι διακομιστές ....
Αν δεν έχετε σκοπό να προσθέσετε άλλους αισθητήρες στα sonoff και θέλετε να τα ελέγχετε ΜΟΝΟ απο το server σας, δεν υπάρχει πλέον λόγος να αλλάζετε το firmware τους με το Tasmota.

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται  https://github.com/AlexxIT/SonoffLAN

Λεπτομερή περιγραφή της εγκατάστασης εδώ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsTqOlrQQ1k


Το Blog του AlexxIT https://sprut.ai/client/blog/2308  (Δυστυχώς είναι στα Ρωσικά, χρειάζεται translator)

----------

aktis (19-10-20), 

Gaou (05-03-20), 

mikemtb (05-03-20)

----------


## Vagelis64

[QUOTE=evzone;860252]Ανοίγω το θέμα αυτό για να μοιραστούμε εμπειρίες και ιδέες για αυτοματισμό κατοικίας με χρήση του μικροελεγκτή ESP8266 και firmware Tasmota. Οι δυνατότητες είναι άπειρες καθώς το firmware Tasmota βασίζεται στο πρωτόκολλο επικοινωνίας MQTT και υποστηρίζει πλατφόρμες αυτοματισμού όπως Node-RED, Home Assistant, OpenHAB και πολλές άλλες.

Το firmware Tasmota είναι ανοιχτού κώδικα, βασίζεται στη πλατφόρμα προγραμματισμού Arduino και χρησιμοποιεί τους μικροελεγκτές ESP8266 που υποστηρίζουν WiFi.
Αναπτύσσεται κυρίως από τον Theo Arends αλλά και άλλους προγραμματιστές και το αποθετήριο βρίσκεται στο παρακάτω σύνδεσμο:
https://github.com/arendst/Sonoff-Tasmota

Πρόσφατα, ξεκίνησα κι εγώ την αυτοματοποίηση ορισμένων λειτουργιών στο διαμέρισμα που κατοικώ. 
Το πρώτο κιτ που κατασκεύασα βασίζεται στο module ESP-12E και προσφέρει τις εξής λειτουργίες:
Έλεγχο χρωμάτων ταινίας LED μέσω υπερύθρων.Έλεγχο air condition LG μέσω υπερύθρων. (Η συγκεκριμένη λειτουργία δεν υπήρχε στο Tasmota και έτσι ανέπτυξα τον κώδικα o οποίος έγινε δεκτός και υπάρχει στη νέα έκδοση 6.4.0)Μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας εσωτερικού χώρου με το DS18B20

Ακολουθεί μια φωτογραφία του κιτ που έφτιαξα:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76462

Επόμενο βήμα είναι ο έλεγχος των παραπάνω λειτουργιών μέσω της πλατφόρμας Node-RED. 
Ο έλεγχος θα γίνεται μέσω του web interface που παρέχει το Node-RED Dashboard το οποίο έχει σχεδιαστεί και για χρήση μέσω smartphone.
Η μεταφορά δεδομένων θα βασιστεί στο πρωτόκολλο επικοινωνίας MQTT.

Καλημερα.
Ειδα το αρθρο σου...καπως αργα .
Αναρτησα ερωτηση περι esp8266 & led strip, αλλα εως τωρα κανεις δεν βοηθησε.
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...hlight=esp8266
Μηπως εχεις αναλυτικες οδηγιες περι ;
Σε Ευχαριστω πολυ για χρονο σου  , ασχετως αποτελέσματος.

----------


## savas21

παιδια καλησπερα τι προτεινετε για rpi? το 3 Β+ ή το 4 για αυτην την δουλεια?

----------


## leuteris107

Καλησπέρα. Εγώ με σχετικά αρκετά πράγματα πάνω χρησιμοποιώ Raspberry Pi 4 Model B 2GB χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## savas21

leuteris107 σε ευχαριστω πολυ !!!

----------


## aktis

Υπάρχει καμία πρόταση για διακόπτη τύπου sonoff /tasmota /tplink  κλπ που να λειτουργεί το schedule ακόμα και αν κοπεί το wifi ; Kατι σαν τους παραδοσιακούς χρονοδιακόπτες δηλαδή αλλά με έξυπνο προγραμματισμό και μετά να το θυμάται ... σαν τους αυτόματους ποτιστές κήπου .

----------


## vasilllis

> Υπάρχει καμία πρόταση για διακόπτη τύπου sonoff /tasmota /tplink  κλπ που να λειτουργεί το schedule ακόμα και αν κοπεί το wifi ; Kατι σαν τους παραδοσιακούς χρονοδιακόπτες δηλαδή αλλά με έξυπνο προγραμματισμό και μετά να το θυμάται ... σαν τους αυτόματους ποτιστές κήπου .



 o sonnof δεν χρειαζεται απαραιτητα wifi για να λειτουργει.

----------


## evzone

> Καλησπέρα. Εγώ με σχετικά αρκετά πράγματα πάνω χρησιμοποιώ Raspberry Pi 4 Model B 2GB χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.



Κι εγώ το ίδιο

----------


## evzone

> Υπάρχει καμία πρόταση για διακόπτη τύπου sonoff /tasmota /tplink  κλπ που να λειτουργεί το schedule ακόμα και αν κοπεί το wifi ; Kατι σαν τους παραδοσιακούς χρονοδιακόπτες δηλαδή αλλά με έξυπνο προγραμματισμό και μετά να το θυμάται ... σαν τους αυτόματους ποτιστές κήπου .



Το Tasmota το υποστηρίζει όπως και πολλές άλλες λειτουργίες.

----------


## aktis

> Το Tasmota το υποστηρίζει όπως και πολλές άλλες λειτουργίες.



 Για να δω αν λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα ... 
Προγραμματίζω τον super duper διακόπτη ...  να ανάβει το φως από τις 8 το βράδυ μέχρι τις 6 το πρωί , μετά κόβεται το ίντερνετ  ( ή το τοπικό δίκτυο wifi   ) και ο διακόπτης λειτουργεί κανονικά ; ή όταν κοπει το δίκτυο τα ξεχνάει όλα ;
Δεν εννοώ να πατάει κανείς το manual μπουτονάκι του  sonoff  και να ανάβει το φώς ( χειροκίνητα  )

Θέλω πχ να προγραμματίσω  ένα  έξυπνο διακόπτη σπίτι μου και να τον βάλω να παίζει στο χωριό , χωρίς wifi 
Ας χάνει και λίγο την ώρα ,  αρκεί να μπορώ πχ να ρυθμίσω να ανάβει κάτι τόσα λεπτά την ώρα , όπως κάναμε με τους χρονοδιακόπτες με τα δοντάκια , ή για το πότισμα

----------


## evzone

> Για να δω αν λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα ... 
> Προγραμματίζω τον super duper διακόπτη ...  να ανάβει το φως από τις 8 το βράδυ μέχρι τις 6 το πρωί , μετά κόβεται το ίντερνετ  ( ή το τοπικό δίκτυο wifi   ) και ο διακόπτης λειτουργεί κανονικά ; ή όταν κοπει το δίκτυο τα ξεχνάει όλα ;
> Δεν εννοώ να πατάει κανείς το manual μπουτονάκι του  sonoff  και να ανάβει το φώς ( χειροκίνητα  )
> 
> Θέλω πχ να προγραμματίσω  ένα  έξυπνο διακόπτη σπίτι μου και να τον βάλω να παίζει στο χωριό , χωρίς wifi 
> Ας χάνει και λίγο την ώρα ,  αρκεί να μπορώ πχ να ρυθμίσω να ανάβει κάτι τόσα λεπτά την ώρα , όπως κάναμε με τους χρονοδιακόπτες με τα δοντάκια , ή για το πότισμα



Όπως τα περιγράφεις είναι. Οι ρυθμίσεις αποθηκεύονται στην μνήμη flash του ESP και διατηρούνται κι έπειτα από διακοπή ρεύματος. Το έχω δοκιμάσει σε Sonoff S20 (διακόπτης με πρίζα σουκο) με Tasmota και χρονοπρόγραμμα για τα χριστουγεννιάτικα λαμπάκια. 

Το wifi είναι άσχετο με τη λειτουργία του χρονοδιακόπτη. Χρειάζεται μόνο για ρυθμίσεις ή παρακολούθηση της συσκευής ή σύνδεση μέσω MQTT.

----------

aktis (20-10-20)

----------


## aktis

Ωραία , το χρονοπρόγραμμα ας πούμε το θυμάται αν το αποθηκεύσει στην FLASH. Oταν ξανάρθει το ρεύμα ( και δεν θα υπάρχει  δίκτυο να τραβήξει την ώρα )  θα ξεκινήσει το εσωτερικό ρολόι από το 00:00 ή έχει και RTC  με battery backup ;

----------


## evzone

> Ωραία , το χρονοπρόγραμμα ας πούμε το θυμάται αν το αποθηκεύσει στην FLASH. Oταν ξανάρθει το ρεύμα ( και δεν θα υπάρχει  δίκτυο να τραβήξει την ώρα )  θα ξεκινήσει το εσωτερικό ρολόι από το 00:00 ή έχει και RTC  με battery backup ;



Από όσο γνωρίζω οι συσκευές Sonoff δε διατίθενται με μπαταρία

----------


## leuteris107

Καλησπέρα. Δεν το έχω πειραματιστεί αλλά πιστεύω ότι στο Tasmota ή ώρα δίνεται μέσω internet (στην εγκατάσταση καθορίζεις γεωγραφικές συντεταγμένες). Sonoff ή esp.. δεν διαθέτουν εσωτερική μπαταρία. Γενικά στα συστήματα αυτοματισμών και στα παρελκόμενα τους που χρησιμοποιούμε ο χρόνος δίνεται μέσω internet.

----------


## vasilllis

https://github.com/arendst/Tasmota/issues/2871

If the wifi or internet is lost after Tasmota sync the time from internet, the timers will continue working. The ESP8266 will continue counting the time. It has the internal hardware to do that. The problem is that the Clock in the ESP8266 is not backed-up with a battery, so with a reset or a power loss, it will forget the time.

----------

aktis (25-10-20)

----------


## lepouras

σαν τσιπάκια δεν έχουν καμιά υποδομή θέση ή δυνατότητα να τοποθετηθεί καμιά μπαταριουλα ώστε να δουλέψει σαν μπακαπ να μην χάσει τον χρονισμό του σε περίπτωση διακοπής?

----------


## tgi

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα : θέλω να προγραμματίσω ένα MS-104B με tasmota 
Δεν έχει ευδιάκριτα τα Pins για να κάνω flash με το serial FTDI adapter.
Προσπαθώ να το κάνω μέσω του tuya-convert με οδηγό αυτό το video, αλλα και πάλι δεν τα κατάφερα.
Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να το κάνω flash το εν λόγο wifi switch ??
Ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου να με βοηθήσει.. είμαι άσχετος και τώρα κάνω τα πρώτα μου βήματα.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## savas21

Παιδια καλησπέρα εύχομαι να είστε όλοι καλά !! Θα το περάσουμε και αυτό !!! Υπομονή και θετική ενέργεια !!!!
τωρα στο θέμα που αντιμετωπίζω 
 Ξεκινώντας και γω αγόρασα ένα raspberry 4 4g. Προσπαθώ να περάσω το raspbian Jessie αλλά έχω πρόβλημα στο φλασαρισμα με το balena και με το win32 disk imager ! Μετά έβαλα την φουλ έκδοση και είναι κομπλέ φλασαρισμα γινόταν μονο με το win 32 ! Ενεργοποίησα το ssh το λειτούργησα από pc και Ολα καλά ! Όταν πάω να περάσω το ha μου λέει ότι το python είναι το 2.7 προσπάθησα να βάλω την 3 έκδοση δεν τα κατάφερα !! Επίσης σε μια άλλη sd τα έσβησα ολα και πέρασα μονο το ha το έτρεξα δουλεύει μια χαρά !! Τι προτείνεται γενικά .

----------


## MacGyver

> Για να δω αν λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα ... 
> Προγραμματίζω τον super duper διακόπτη ... να ανάβει το φως από τις 8 το βράδυ μέχρι τις 6 το πρωί , μετά κόβεται το ίντερνετ ( ή το τοπικό δίκτυο wifi ) και ο διακόπτης λειτουργεί κανονικά ; ή όταν κοπει το δίκτυο τα ξεχνάει όλα ;
> Δεν εννοώ να πατάει κανείς το manual μπουτονάκι του sonoff και να ανάβει το φώς ( χειροκίνητα )
> 
> Θέλω πχ να προγραμματίσω ένα έξυπνο διακόπτη σπίτι μου και να τον βάλω να παίζει στο χωριό , χωρίς wifi 
> Ας χάνει και λίγο την ώρα , αρκεί να μπορώ πχ να ρυθμίσω να ανάβει κάτι τόσα λεπτά την ώρα , όπως κάναμε με τους χρονοδιακόπτες με τα δοντάκια , ή για το πότισμα



Αν δεν υπάρχει RTC που σε γενικές γραμμές δεν έχουν, τότε υπάρχουν δύο πιθανότητες μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος:
α. Η ώρα να πάει 00:00 και να κάνει ότι έχει προγραμματιστεί στις 00:00, που είναι λάθος.
β. Να περιμένει να αλλάξει το flag (ώρα συγχρονίστηκε) χωρίς να κάνει τίποτα έως την αλλαγή, παραβλέποντας την ψευδή ώρα.

Ο θερμοστάτης Tuya που έχω ανήκει στην πρώτη κατηγορία, και τους έχω στείλει feedback μαζί με άλλα 5-6 λάθη στο App.
Οι διακόπτες Sonoff στα φώτα μου ανήκουν στην δεύτερη κατηγορία.
Τα inching, Power on state κλπ τα γράφουν στην eprom της συσκευής, οπότε είναι αδιάφορο το ίντερνετ. Έχουν Lan mode για την διαχείριση εντός δικτύου.

Σε περίπτωση που γίνει διακοπή ίντερνετ τότε κρατάνε την ώρα βάσει του εσωτερικού ρολογιού, χωρίς πολύ μεγάλη ακρίβεια, αλλά συνεχίζουν να κάνουν την δουλειά.
Τα schedule, και τα Scene θέλουν το cloud για την δημιουργία.
Μετά, τα schedule τρέχουν με το εσωτερικό ρολόι, που απλά διορθώνεται.

Ζούμε στην εποχή που όλα είναι πλήρως εξαρτώμενα από το ίντερνετ.
Αν κρεμάσει θα ζήσουμε εποχές Mad Max.

----------


## MacGyver

> ....καλησπέρα εύχομαι να είστε όλοι καλά !! Θα το περάσουμε και αυτό !!! Υπομονή και θετική ενέργεια !!!!
> τωρα στο θέμα που αντιμετωπίζω 
> Ξεκινώντας και γω αγόρασα ένα raspberry 4 4g. Προσπαθώ να περάσω το raspbian Jessie αλλά έχω πρόβλημα στο φλασαρισμα με το balena και με το win32 disk imager ! Μετά έβαλα την φουλ έκδοση και είναι κομπλέ φλασαρισμα γινόταν μονο με το win 32 ! Ενεργοποίησα το ssh το λειτούργησα από pc και Ολα καλά ! Όταν πάω να περάσω το ha μου λέει ότι το python είναι το 2.7 προσπάθησα να βάλω την 3 έκδοση δεν τα κατάφερα !! Επίσης σε μια άλλη sd τα έσβησα ολα και πέρασα μονο το ha το έτρεξα δουλεύει μια χαρά !! Τι προτείνεται γενικά .



Μπορεί να έχεις και τις δύο, απλά θα ορίσεις ποια θα είναι  default.
Αλλά θέλει προσοχή στην χρήση του εκάστοτε Pip η Pip3.

sudo apt-get remove python2.7 --purge
sudo apt-get install python3
sudo apt-get install python3-pip
sudo apt-get install python3-packagename
sudo pip3 install packagename

----------


## savas21

Όταν λες προσοχή στην χρήση ;;

----------


## MacGyver

Αν υπάρχουν και οι δυο version πρέπει να γνωρίζεις σε ποια θες να εγκαταστήσεις το package και να χρησιμοποιείς το αντίστοιχο pip.
Εφόσον χρειάζεσαι την εγκατάσταση για συγκεκριμένη δουλειά, τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να υπάρχουν και οι δυο.
Βάλε μόνο την 3, αφού αφαιρέσεις την 2.7 <apt-get remove python2.7 --purge>.
Μπορείς να δεις τι έχεις ήδη με :

python --version
python3 --version

----------


## savas21

> Αν υπάρχουν και οι δυο version πρέπει να γνωρίζεις σε ποια θες να εγκαταστήσεις το package και να χρησιμοποιείς το αντίστοιχο pip.
> Εφόσον χρειάζεσαι την εγκατάσταση για συγκεκριμένη δουλειά, τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να υπάρχουν και οι δυο.
> Βάλε μόνο την 3, αφού αφαιρέσεις την 2.7 <apt-get remove python2.7 --purge>.
> Μπορείς να δεις τι έχεις ήδη με :
> 
> python --version
> python3 --version



εκανα ολα τα βηματα που μου ειπεσ και αντιμετοπιζω αυτο . παρολα αυτα κομα μοθ λεει οτι εχω την 2.7 version
pi@raspberrypi:~ $ sudo pip3 install packagename
Looking in indexes: https://pypi.org/simple, https://www.piwheels.org/simple
Collecting packagename
  Could not find a version that satisfies the requirement packagename (from versions: )
No matching distribution found for packagename

----------


## MacGyver

apt-get install python3-packagename η pip3 install packagename, είναι παραδείγματα εγκατάστασης ενός package.

----------


## savas21

> apt-get install python3-packagename η pip3 install packagename, είναι παραδείγματα εγκατάστασης ενός package.



δεν ξερω τι κανω λαθος . θα αφησω σκετο το ΗΑ παιζει ετσι . τωρα δεν ξερω αν αυτο μου δημιουργησει προβλημα στο μελλον .αλλα θα μπορω να πειραματιστω ετσι 
σευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σου

----------


## Sted

Καλησπέρα,

έκανα και εγώ αυτές τις μέρες το βήμα και αγόρασα ένα rPi4 και έβαλα το HassOS. Είχα ήδη μερικά Shelly στο δίκτυο (τα δουλεύω με το δικό τους app) και τα βρήκε αμέσως. Συμμάζεψα λίγο την (αυτόματη) αρχική οθόνη και τώρα απλώς τα βλέπω και τα αναβοσβήνω όπως έκανα και με το Shelly app. Εγκατέστησα και το node-red αλλά δεν έχω κανέναν αυτοματισμό πουθενά ως τώρα.

hass1.jpg

Σκέφτομαι να το πάω λίγο παρακάτω, να προσθέσω μερικά shelly ακόμα και να παίξω και με τις εισόδους για να εκτελούνται διαδικασίες. Δεν έχω ενεργοποιήσει το MQTT στα shelly γιατί θα χάσω την δυνατότητα cloud. Απ'ο,τι καταλαβαίνω είναι απαραίτητο όμως για να εισαχθούν οι είσοδοι στο HA και κατ'επέκταση στο node-red. Το έχετε κάνει καθόλου;

----------


## georgeb1957

> ...... Σκέφτομαι να το πάω λίγο παρακάτω, να προσθέσω μερικά shelly ακόμα και να παίξω και με τις εισόδους για να εκτελούνται διαδικασίες. Δεν έχω ενεργοποιήσει το MQTT στα shelly γιατί θα χάσω την δυνατότητα cloud. Απ'ο,τι καταλαβαίνω είναι απαραίτητο όμως για να εισαχθούν οι είσοδοι στο HA και κατ'επέκταση στο node-red. Το έχετε κάνει καθόλου;



Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ενεργοποιήσεις το MQTT. Μπορείς να το κάνεις αργότερα γιατί σίγουρα έχεις μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία στους αυτοματισμούς.


Για αρχή ξεκίνα με τα automations απο το UI (user interface) του Homeassistant και δημιούργησε τον πρώτο σου αυτοματισμό ορίζοντας κάποιες ενέργειες για το Trigger, Condition, Action.  

Παράδειγμα: Εστω ότι έχεις 4 shelly1 και θέλεις όταν γίνει "ΟΝ" το πρώτο shelly_1 να γίνουν "ΟΝ" τα υπόλοιπα τρία, shelly_2, shelly_3, shelly_4 για χρονική διάρκεια 3 λεπτών και έπειτα να σβήνουν όλα μαζί. Επιπλέον θέλεις αυτός ο αυτοματισμός να ενεργοποιείται μετά τις 6.00 το βράδυ μέχρι τις 5 το πρωί.

Ακολούθησε τα παρακάτω βήματα:

1. Πήγαινε configuration --> Automations --> + ADD AUTOMATION --> SKIP

2. Στο name γράψε πως θέλεις να λέγεται αυτός ο αυτοματισμός π.χ. "Ολα τα φώτα ΟΝ για 3 λεπτά"

3. στο Mode επέλεξε το Restart

4. Στο Triggers  επιλέγεις Trigger type --> Device, στην αποκάτω γραμμή επιλέγεις το shelly_1, στην αποκάτω γραμμή επιλέγεις επιλέγεις  turn_on

5. Στο Conditions που είναι προαιρετικό επιλέγεις ADD CONDITION, Condition type --> time (Fixed time) και στο πεδίο After γράφεις 18:00:00, στο πεδίο Before γράφεις 5:00:00

6. Στο Actions θα επιλέξεις action type --> Device shelly_2, στην αποκάτω γραμμή επιλέγεις Turn on

7. ADD ACTION -  επαναλαμβάνεις το βήμα 6 για τo shelly_3, shelly_4, shelly_1

8. ADD ACTION  θα επιλέξεις action type --> Delay και στην αποκάτω γραμμή γράφεις 00:03:00

9. ADD ACTION  και θα ξαναγράψεις ότι έβαλες στο βήμα 6. Με επιλογή το Turn Off

8. SAVE


Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## Sted

Καλησπέρα, το δοκίμασα. 

Κατάλαβα την λογική, ευχαριστώ.

Θα ήθελα στα triggers να μπορώ να βάλω την είσοδο κάποιου Shelly αλλά απ'ο,τι έχω καταλάβει πρέπει να γυρίσω σε MQTT; Έχω πάρει και ένα Shelly i3 οπότε μόνο για αυτή τη δουλειά θα το χρειαστώ.

----------


## georgeb1957

Υπάρχουν 2 ειδών ενσωματώσεις (integrations) των shelly στο Homeassistant.

Η πρώτη ενσωμάτωση που πρέπει να την εγκαταστήσεις απο εδώ https://github.com/StyraHem/ShellyForHASS είναι και η ποιό πλήρης και περιλαμβάνει όλα τα modules.

Η δεύτερη ενσωμάτωση που υπάρχει στο Homeassistant,  είναι ακόμα σε νηπιακή ηλικία και περιλαμβάνει μόνο τα βασικά modules.

Επομένως αν θέλεις να αξιοποιήσεις τις δυνατότητες του i3 θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις την πρώτη ενσωμάτωση.

----------

Sted (07-12-20)

----------


## el greco 1

μπωρει να μου πει καποιος ποιο shelly πρεπει να αγωρασω για να κανω με ενα πατημα ενος μπουτον την εξοδο on για 5 λεπτα μετα το περασμα του χρονου να γινεται off και με το πατημα του μπουτον παρατεταμενα η εξοδος να γινεται on και παλι παρατεταμενα να γινεται off.ευχαριστω.

----------


## georgeb1957

> μπωρει να μου πει καποιος ποιο shelly πρεπει να αγωρασω για να κανω με ενα πατημα ενος μπουτον την εξοδο on για 5 λεπτα μετα το περασμα του χρονου να γινεται off και με το πατημα του μπουτον παρατεταμενα η εξοδος να γινεται on και παλι παρατεταμενα να γινεται off.ευχαριστω.



Πρέπει να αγοράσεις το SHELLY1 https://shelly.cloud/products/shelly...omation-relay/  ή το SHELLY1PM https://shelly.cloud/products/shelly...omation-relay/

Σου προτείνω το SHELLY1 το μοναδικό απο την οικογένεια SHELLY που έχει ρελέ ψυχρής επαφής.

Όποιο και να πάρεις θα πρέπει να του κάνεις τις παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις :

1. setting --> Button type --> Detached Switch 

2. I/O URL action --> Button switched on url --> Enabled --> http://localhost/relay/0?turn=toggle --> save

3. I/O URL action --> Button long pressed url --> Enabled --> http://localhost/relay/0?turn=on&timer=XXX --> save , όπου ΧΧΧ βάζεις τον χρόνο σε δευτερόλεπτα που θέλεις να παραμείνει ανοικτός ο διακόπτης και μετά να σβήσει. π.χ. για 5 λεπτά βάζεις 300

Με τις παραπάνω ρυθμίσεις πατώντας το μπουτόν η έξοδος γίνεται ON /OFF και πατώντας παρατεταμένα το μπουτόν η έξοδος γίνεται ΟΝ  για ΧΧΧ δευτερόλεπτα και μετά γίνεται OFF ( .....λίγο ανάποδα απο αυτό που ζητάς)

----------

aktis (06-12-20)

----------


## el greco 1

γατονι εισαι ρε συνονοματε.thanks.

----------

georgeb1957 (06-12-20)

----------


## aktis

Γιώργο   b1957 , οι ρυθμίσεις που λες είναι για shelly πειραγμένο με tasmota ; γιατι στο user guide δεν βλέπω να  λέει τίποτα για delay

----------


## georgeb1957

> Γιώργο   b1957 , οι ρυθμίσεις που λες είναι για shelly πειραγμένο με tasmota ; γιατι στο user guide δεν βλέπω να  λέει τίποτα για delay




Χρήστο καμμία σχέση με tasmota.

Υπάρχουν κάποιες εντολές για κατευθείαν επικοινωνία των shelly μεταξύ των. Μπορείς να δείς εδώ https://shelly.cloud/documents/devel...munication.pdf

Οι οδηγίες αυτές δεν είναι ενημερωμένες με τις τελευταίες βελτιώσεις που έκαναν. Π.χ. τώρα εκτός απο επικοινωνία των shelly μεταξύ των, με βάσει την IP τους, μπορεί ένα shelly να επικοινωνεί με τον εαυτό του βάζοντας για IP το "locahost"

----------

aktis (07-12-20)

----------


## Sted

> Υπάρχουν 2 ειδών ενσωματώσεις (integrations) των shelly στο Homeassistant.
> 
> Η πρώτη ενσωμάτωση που πρέπει να την εγκαταστήσεις απο εδώ https://github.com/StyraHem/ShellyForHASS είναι και η ποιό πλήρης και περιλαμβάνει όλα τα modules.
> 
> Η δεύτερη ενσωμάτωση που υπάρχει στο Homeassistant,  είναι ακόμα σε νηπιακή ηλικία και περιλαμβάνει μόνο τα βασικά modules.
> 
> Επομένως αν θέλεις να αξιοποιήσεις τις δυνατότητες του i3 θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις την πρώτη ενσωμάτωση.



Έβαλα το ShellyforHass και όντως πλέον βλέπω και τις εισόδους απο όλα τα (υπάρχοντα) ρελέ οπότε σύντομα θα προσθέσω και το i3. Όμως για κάποιο λόγο μου εμφανίζει ένα απο τα δύο Shelly2.5 που έχω στο δίκτυο. Δοκίμασα είτε με manual IP στο config είτε με ID να το κάνω force αλλά πάλι δεν μου το εμφανίζει. Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να δώ;

----------


## leuteris107

> Έβαλα το ShellyforHass και όντως πλέον βλέπω και τις εισόδους απο όλα τα (υπάρχοντα) ρελέ οπότε σύντομα θα προσθέσω και το i3. Όμως για κάποιο λόγο μου εμφανίζει ένα απο τα δύο Shelly2.5 που έχω στο δίκτυο. Δοκίμασα είτε με manual IP στο config είτε με ID να το κάνω force αλλά πάλι δεν μου το εμφανίζει. Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να δώ;



  Καλησπέρα. Εγώ έχω περάσει όλες τις συσκευές στο app της shelly στο κινητό μου. Στο  configuration.yaml του HA έχω προσθέσει το παρακάτω 
shelly:
  cloud_auth_key: "XXXXXXXXX"
cloud_server: "shelly-XXXXX.shelly.cloud"
Από τις local IP της κάθε συσκευής έχω ενεργοποιήσει την επιλογή Cloud. Κάθε φορά που προσθέτω μια συσκευή στο κινητό την βλέπει αυτόματα και το ΗΑ.

----------


## georgeb1957

> Έβαλα το ShellyforHass και όντως πλέον βλέπω και τις εισόδους απο όλα τα (υπάρχοντα) ρελέ οπότε σύντομα θα προσθέσω και το i3. Όμως για κάποιο λόγο μου εμφανίζει ένα απο τα δύο Shelly2.5 που έχω στο δίκτυο. Δοκίμασα είτε με manual IP στο config είτε με ID να το κάνω force αλλά πάλι δεν μου το εμφανίζει. Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να δώ;



Αυτό που δεν εμφανίζεται μήπως έχει παλιό firmware.  Αν ξέρεις τις IP τους πάτα στον browser  IP/status και δες αν έχουν και τα δύο shelly το ιδιο firmware.

----------


## MacGyver

- Έχει κάνει κανείς εγκατάσταση του HA manual σε PiOS Buster (όχι έτοιμο img hassos);
- Η τελευταία έκδοση εμφανίζει τις συσκευές Sonoff;
- Tuya repo με σωστές ενδείξεις climate;

----------


## Sted

> Καλησπέρα. Εγώ έχω περάσει όλες τις συσκευές στο app της shelly στο κινητό μου. Στο  configuration.yaml του HA έχω προσθέσει το παρακάτω 
> shelly:
>   cloud_auth_key: "XXXXXXXXX"
> cloud_server: "shelly-XXXXX.shelly.cloud"
> Από τις local IP της κάθε συσκευής έχω ενεργοποιήσει την επιλογή Cloud. Κάθε φορά που προσθέτω μια συσκευή στο κινητό την βλέπει αυτόματα και το ΗΑ.



Θα το δοκιμάσω και έτσι.





> Αυτό που δεν εμφανίζεται μήπως έχει παλιό firmware.  Αν ξέρεις τις IP τους πάτα στον browser  IP/status και δες αν έχουν και τα δύο shelly το ιδιο firmware.




Όχι, και τα δύο έχουν το 20201128-102046/v1.9.2@e83f7025. Να δοκιμάσω με beta;

----------


## georgeb1957

> Όχι, και τα δύο έχουν το 20201128-102046/v1.9.2@e83f7025. Να δοκιμάσω με beta;



Κάνε τις παρακάτω 2 προσπάθειες:

1.  Απο το forum https://www.shelly-support.eu/index....nCiUPPCvXClbTI
     κάνε downgrade το firmware στο v.1.9.0 

2. Κάνε στο shelly1  factory reset και ξανα-βάλτο στο δίκτυο

Αν αποτύχεις και με τις 2 αυτές προσπάθειες άνοιξε ενα ticket εδώ https://ticket.shelly.support/open.php περιέγραψε το προβλημά σου και θα σε βοηθήσουν να το λύσεις.

----------

el greco 1 (18-12-20)

----------


## leuteris107

Καλησπέρα  σ όλους. Σ ένα ESP8266 με Tasmota έβαλα ένα radar HC-SR04 και μετράω το  ύψος μιας δεξαμενής νερού. Το κακό είναι ότι το Home Assistant  ενημερώνεται κάθε 5 λεπτά. Πως μπορώ να μειώσω τον χρόνο ενημέρωσης στο  ένα λεπτό ή 30 δευτερόλεπτα; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## leuteris107

Απ την κονσόλα TelePeriod 60

----------


## leuteris107

Καλημέρα σ όλους. Σ ένα ESP8266 με Tasmota έβαλα ένα radar HC-SR04, έχω ορίσει 1 relayκαι μία είσοδο στο Α0. Έχω ενεργοποιήσει το MQTTνα ενημερώνει το HomeAssistant. ToHC-SR04 και την Α0 τα βλέπει σαν sensorκαι ενημερώνει το ΗΑ κάθε λεπτό (TelePeriod 60). Το πρόβλημα είναι στο relay το οποίο δίνει ένδειξη ΜΟΝΟ σε κάθε αλλαγή κατάστασης. Υπάρχει τρόπος να δίνει κι αυτό την κατάσταση του (on - off)  κάθε λεπτό; Ευχαριστώ

----------

